# MTB fads, trends, and standards that didn't make it.



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

The ever changing cycling industry loves to introduce new stuff. Some if it is experimental, some of it is an improvement/progress, some is not. Some is a lateral move or a solution to a problem that didn't exist. Fads/trends come and go. 

Enthusiasts and casual riders alike are constantly trying to predict what "standards" and trends will survive in an effort to not have their 1-2 year old bike become obsolete or outdated with modern standards. The guys who have been riding longer have seen this go on for a long time and i think things are now changing as fast as ever. 

I think it'd be fun, and hopefully useful, to compile a list of ideas, equipment, design, components, standards, etc. of things that didn't make it, or maybe had a short run then died. Perhaps we could more easily identify what will stand the test of time if we learn from the past.


----------



## motopail (Jul 29, 2008)

Low mounted U-brake.....


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Disc brakes on frames that weren't designed for them. Had an '01 Fuel 90 disc that resonated like a dog in heat. The fix was a fairly heavy steel bar that ran from the top caliper mounting bolt to the V brake boss.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Suspension stems:










I had one on my mid 90's Schwinn; when climbing, the ends of the handlebars would move up and down nearly two inches without moving the frame.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

motopail said:


> Low mounted U-brake..... one year...'88


They were around for a couple years. I had one on a 1987.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

650b


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2017)

e-bikes
TOOBless


----------



## tealy (Mar 7, 2013)

okay


----------



## djlee (Feb 5, 2009)

Press-fit bottom brackets and internal cable routing.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> toobless


what? :skep: I dropped over a pound of rotating mass going tubeless in my 29+.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

HPIguy said:


> what? :skep: I dropped over a pound of rotating mass going tubeless in my 29+.


That post was aimed directly at me. Just nevermind him, he's not quite right in the head when it comes to inflating tires.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Elastomer sprung forks. Total crap.

Much to their credit, Marzocchi had the good sense to not use elastomers.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

The Hite Rite hit the market in 1986. The first on the fly seatpost height adjustment. It was a fad that never caught on until it was revamped in the early 2000's into what we know today as the [Dropper Post] adjustable seat post.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh, the Softride suspension seatpost was a dangerous POS.

Imagine trail riding on a catapult.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Before Hydraulic disc brakes Magura was making Hydraulic Rim Brakes. In fact they still make them. But these were out in the late 80's but never really caught on widespread. My brother in law had them on one of his mtbr in the early 90's. I was lucky enough to try them out. A very powerful Rim brake but the weight weenies of the day didn't go for it.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> That post was aimed directly at me. Just nevermind him, he's not quite right in the head when it comes to inflating tires.


LOL, okay then.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The Hite Rite hit the market in 1996. The first on the fly seatpost height adjustment. It was a fad that never caught on until it was revamped in the early 2000's into what we know today as the [Dropper Post] adjustable seat post.
> 
> View attachment 1130559
> 
> View attachment 1130560


Good one DJ!


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

You guys are nuts, the only reason I don't use my hite-rite on my vintage bike is because my RokShox suspension seatpost won't allow it. Annnnd my Ti- suspension bar/stem combo is sexy.

I admit the U-brake standard was a mud sucking Siege of hell. Glad that was short-lived. Now that it is Politically Incorrect to ride in the mud maybe they would be okay again. Uh-oh.


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

Dual rear shocks; when one just isn't enough.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I remember the first time wide bars, slack geometry, and oval chain rings went out of style because they were considered fads.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2017)

HPIguy said:


> what? :skep: I dropped over a pound of rotating mass going tubeless in my 29+.


well shiver me timbers wagon wheels ahoe!!



*OneSpeed* said:


> That post was aimed directly at me. he's a pretty schmart fella in the head when it comes to inflating tires.


FIFY

that's down right neighborly Mr 1speed :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

The 1-bolt handlebar clamp.
Have fun changing those bars.

Purple ano!

Pretty much anything from Nuke Proof. rft:

And I'm not sure, but Ti cassettes didn't seem to last very long. You get one grain of sand on them and they disintegrate.

And yes, I was there when a guy got a stick in his carbon-spoked MTB wheel. When the stick hit the back of the fork, he plowed through about 10 spokes before he fell off. It sounded like someone destroying a poorly-made harp. He had been warned, but chose to carry on in spite.

-F


----------



## lazarus2405 (Jul 16, 2011)

kubikeman said:


> Dual rear shocks; when one just isn't enough.
> 
> View attachment 1130577


To be fair, that last pic is a shock in the frame actuating a linkage fork.

Also, linkage forks.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

1986 bike
Riser bars
Oval chainrings
Wide rims (Arraya RM25)

2017
Riser bars
Oval chainrings
Wide rims

Wait until bar ends come back.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Ceramic coated rims for V-brakes didn't overly impress me. Or did they just die because of disc brakes?

Anyone still make bladed spokes?


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

EABiker said:


> Suspension stems:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of these, when going down some stairs during an urban assault, one of the bolts broke and the handlebar collapsed. I was lucky I didn't lose some teeth.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Curveball said:


> 1986 bike
> Riser bars
> Oval chainrings
> Wide rims (Arraya RM25)
> ...


The mid-1980s bikes were closer to their cruiser roots. Both encourage a more upright riding position that lends itself to the classic athletic 'attack' pose. What really didn't make it was the Tron light cycle geometry: both hands close together way out in front of you.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Pretty sure nobody uses tassels anymore, at least not on their bar ends.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Pretty sure nobody uses tassels anymore, at least not on their bar ends.


i have them on me pedals.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Pretty sure nobody uses tassels anymore, at least not on their bar ends.


bfffttt, no. But I do have streamers.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

? 142 

? Boost


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

Toe clips.

Straps.

Bar ends. (At least where I live.)


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

It seems like the '90s were a cataclysm of bad ideas.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Curveball said:


> 1986 bike
> Riser bars
> Oval chainrings
> Wide rims (Arraya RM25)
> ...


Have you been sleeping?

Togs are, the new bar ends.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Spinergy Carbon 26" Rims for rim brakes!

I was a sucker for these beauties and built a bike around them. I still think they created a beautiful ride experience until the "spokes" began to disintegrate.

At the bottom of one particular Downieville xc race after a few post race beers I looked over the bike carefully and noticed that the thin carbon basket weave spokes had begun separating and some strands were already missing!

I never rode them again.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> i have them on me pedals.


We need to get Shredman to post a pic of his saddle with the red dingle balls.



chazpat said:


> bfffttt, no. But I do have streamers.


Brain fart, I knew they were called streamers.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Before Hydraulic disc brakes Magura was making Hydraulic Rim Brakes. In fact they still make them. But these were out in the late 80's but never really caught on widespread. My brother in law had them on one of his mtbr in the early 90's. I was lucky enough to try them out. A very powerful Rim brake but the weight weenies of the day didn't go for it.
> 
> View attachment 1130563


Check it out! Mine still live! They're about 25 years old, I think? I haven't bled them in over fifteen years but they still work on my commuter bike.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

I preferred the look of the Spin tri-spokes over the Spinergys, which is weird because I'm not a fan of tri-spoke mags on cars but I'm a sucker for 4-spokes (Work Equip, SSR etc).


I'll add gel saddles to the list, and a big one I'm bloody glad to almost see the back of .....


LYCRA!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Curveball said:


> Elastomer sprung forks. Total crap.
> 
> Much to their credit, Marzocchi had the good sense to not use elastomers.


My first suspension fork was a Quadra 5. I installed some Speed Springs a few months later. Then one of the preload caps popped off on a ride. I still have the original purple elastomers in my garage somewhere.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Products:
Power Grips
Tension disc wheels
Twist shifters

Terminology:
Gonzo
Schweet 

Habits:
Post-ride Mexican food (I actually miss this one. Now it's all brewpub this, brewpub that)


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

how about twisted spoke wheels?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

David R said:


> I'll add gel saddles to the list, and a big one I'm bloody glad to almost see the back of .....
> 
> LYCRA!


I'm not sure I agree with you, I certainly don't like to see the back end of lycra...

...on men anyway, lol!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Plunger style Reverb remotes. Trek Knock Block. Specialized's Brains, Swat, yoke shocks... Front derailleurs.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nat said:


> Check it out! Mine still live! They're about 25 years old, I think? I haven't bled them in over fifteen years but they still work on my commuter bike.
> 
> View attachment 1130609
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:

I thought they all came in only lime green.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Have you been sleeping?
> 
> Togs are, the new bar ends.
> 
> View attachment 1130600


Apparently "togs" haven't made it to where I live. I'm usually open to new idea but that's something I just don't need.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Clayncedar said:


> Apparently "togs" haven't made it to where I live. I'm usually open to new idea but that's something I just don't need.


That seems to be the opinion of the majority. Although some love them.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Girvin forks
Softtails - though they are back but this time as road bikes
Y Bikes


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Softtails - though they are back but this time as road bikes


Not only road bikes...

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/03/2...i-pivotless-suspension-steel-gateway-product/


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

URT (Unified Rear Triangle)


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

motopail said:


> Low mounted U-brake.....  one year...'88


Check.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Have you been sleeping?
> 
> Togs are, the new bar *ends*.


More like bar innards.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Pizza cutters?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> Not only road bikes...
> 
> https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/03/2...i-pivotless-suspension-steel-gateway-product/


I pretty much expected someone to come up with one. Why is he still using an elastomer?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> I thought they all came in only lime green.


Mine were lime green when I bought them! They also came in charcoal gray and safety orange. I also have a set of the gray in the garage but it's in pieces.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> I'm not sure I agree with you, I certainly don't like to see the back end of lycra...
> 
> ...on men anyway, lol!


Touche!! If you ain't Paola I don't wanna see the back of it...


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

*Zoom Brahma Bars*









I had a pair back in the day and it is the only handlebar that I have ever broke. One side sheared off cleanly right at the one bolt stem mentioned above. It was a bear trying to make those curves go through the stem.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That seems to be the opinion of the majority. Although some love them.


Where are these things at least a little popular? Decent # of mtbs where I live but NO one uses them here.


----------



## Clayncedar (Aug 25, 2016)

Gasp4Air said:


> URT (Unified Rear Triangle)
> View attachment 1130623


Oh, for the love of God . . . . I heard this existed but never saw a pic before. Just wow.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome strap.

I reckon much of the stuff in vogue at any given time is popular due to fashion and not tangible advantage. 

For example, years ago they combined shifters and brake levers, typically called 'brifters' and as they developed they found their way mostly onto cheaper bikes. It was felt that being able to position the brakes and shifters individually was a big advantage, so better bikes had separate units. 

Flash forward to today. Bolting the shifters and brake levers together is cool again! No one talks about it being crap not being able to move them individually and everyone is exited by how 'clean' their bars look. Same thing, different way of looking at it. 

Which is why I have bar-ends on two of my bikes. Fashion can go feck itself! :0)


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Cannot believe despite all the OT in this thread that noi one has mentioned Giant's absolutely stupid focking idea OD2, i.e. 1.5-1.25" steerers and corresponding need for their special stem or maybe you could find one from Syntace :madman:


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Clayncedar said:


> Toe clips.
> 
> Straps.
> 
> Bar ends. (At least where I live.)


I wouldn't call toe clips and straps a fad per se. They were just a piece of technology that was made obsolete by a better piece of technology


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Baggies. flats. More than 5" of suspension. Riser bars. Tires wider than 2.4


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

motopail said:


> Low mounted U-brake..... one year...'88





the one ring said:


> Check.
> 
> View attachment 1130624


I fell for that trickery. That's what it looked like "very trick". Bought my girlfriend a mtb bike with a low mounted U-brake in the early 90's. A piece of crap off brand bike. Looked cool though.  Would have been great on muddy trails. ut:



the one ring said:


> More like bar innards.


The new and improved bar ends are bar innards, yes.

I nominate the Awesome Strap. A fad of sorts that only caught on with the cool kids.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

Biopace.

Front brake cable routed through hole drilled in stem.

Check and check (see post #50).


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

the one ring said:


> Front brake cable routed through hole drilled in stem.


Routing all of the cables through holes drilled in the frame :0(


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Rim brakes are pretty much a thing of the past. Gone are the days of grinding down your rims on muddy rides.

Disc brakes are a godsend to those of us in the Pacific Northwet.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Imagine bombing down a steep trail on this:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chazpat said:


> I pretty much expected someone to come up with one. Why is he still using an elastomer?


He does what he wants.



the one ring said:


> Front brake cable routed through hole drilled in stem.


This is how I originally knew of Steve Potts. Back in the mid 80s Freestyle BMX days the "Potts Mod" was really popular.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2017)

zrm said:


> Baggies. flats. More than 5" of suspension. Riser bars. Tires wider than 2.4


wake up son!!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ lol!


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Curveball said:


> Imagine bombing down a steep trail on this:
> 
> View attachment 1130675


Beautiful!


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

cyclelicious said:


> DIRTJUNKIE said:
> 
> 
> > The Hite Rite hit the market in 1996. The first on the fly seatpost height adjustment. It was a fad that never caught on until it was revamped in the early 2000's into what we know today as the [Dropper Post] adjustable seat post.
> ...


Interloc Racing Design (IRD) released this in 1989.

MOMBAT: Interloc Racing Design (IRD) History


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Net's bike build adventure posted elsewhere made me think of this one:

You'd hear or read somewhere that a certain tire mounted backwards would be the ultimate tire, so much better than running it the way the designers designed it to roll.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

the one ring said:


> Front brake cable routed through hole drilled in stem.
> 
> (see post #50).


Wasn't that from the old cantilever brakes, where the cable needed to come right down the middle? Just ran down stairs to look at my CX bike, I knew it didn't have a drilled stem because I have replaced it but couldn't remember just how the cable gets centered. Oh yeah, there is a ring around the steer tube with a guide. Just got mini-Vs to replace the cantilevers.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I realized that the Potts Mod is different than the "hole drilled in stem", it runs the front brake cable through a hollow stem bolt out the bottom of the fork crown.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

yakkoTDI said:


> Interloc Racing Design (IRD) released this in 1989.
> 
> MOMBAT: Interloc Racing Design (IRD) History


Ahh..so they did. Maybe my 1996 date was wrong.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Curveball said:


> Imagine bombing down a steep trail on this:
> 
> View attachment 1130675


Most non triangulated frame styles have come and gone.

Y-Frames
Truss frames
Back-bone (like this one)
Elevated ChainStay (To some extent)

I actually like them. I see a lot of engineering thought and artistic licence being used in them. It would be boring if nobody tried new ideas.

Eric


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Curveball said:


> Imagine bombing down a steep trail on this:
> 
> View attachment 1130675


this hurts my brain. I love that they tried to do something new, and put a lot of effort into it, and got it wrong. the wheels, the suspension, the fork!! that fork is a piece of work all by its self.

I'm kind of curious what that rode like? not on a trail though, just a parking lot test ride... with a helmet and knee pads.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Curveball said:


> View attachment 1130675


It's red, it has old geometry. Look! It's DJ's bikes doppelganger.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Radial laced Ringle Super Buba hubs. All the flanges broke. This one I pulled out of my attic. The story I was told was they were using the wrong type of aluminum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

huckleberry hound said:


> *Zoom Brahma Bars*
> 
> View attachment 1130652
> 
> ...


Yeah I had some of those. And a GT with a similar bar called an XYZ or similar.

Has anyone mentioned Shimano Rapid Rise rear mechs, with low-normal spring?

And original Gripshift, with the rubber Bassworm cable tensioner thing?

Avid Rollamjig? I've had two. One purple, one black. In fact I think my old Klein Pinnacle has one on it.

White and butterscotch coloured tyres - Panaracer Magic, Tioga Psycho, Onza Porc, etc.

Green and grey Tioga Psycho TT tyres.

Red or grey Specialised Umma Gumma tyres.

First generation semi slick tyres - Ritchey Speedmax, semislick Wildgripper, green, Panaracer Mach SS, Maxxis wormdrive. All skinny with a file-like centretread.

Jan-Eric Ostergaard's inverted riser bars.

1997 Corratec Team Bow | Retrobike


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> this hurts my brain. I love that they tried to do something new, and put a lot of effort into it, and got it wrong. the wheels, the suspension, the fork!! that fork is a piece of work all by its self.
> 
> I'm kind of curious what that rode like? not on a trail though, just a parking lot test ride... with a helmet and knee pads.


I remember back in the day seeing one ripping one of the most technical trails in So Cal. I don't know if he survived it though.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Sideknob said:


> Has anyone mentioned Shimano Rapid Rise rear mechs, with low-normal spring?


Those things were the devil! I got used to Sram's "push-push" trigger shifter in one ride after over a decade of riding Shimano "push-pull" triggers, but in 18 months of riding I never completely got the hang of the rapid rise derailleur.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

12x148. It's done; just forget it ever existed. People are already talking about the next thing while the smaller companies it was a conspiracy to bankrupt are still waiting on their molds for next year's pre-obsolescent lineup. 
Meanwhile, Plus and 15x110 are on their way out, as more people decide 30-35mm rims and 2.5-2.6" tires negate both. This will undoubtedly spark a fresh exchange of pleasantries about 27.5+/+-/0 vs 29+/+-/.0 while we wait for the new 28.25" bikes to bring an end to the controversy and usher in an era of peace, harmony and continued prosperity for the industry's major players...

You heard it here first boys and girls. Off the record, on the QT, and very hush hush.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

*OneSpeed* said:


> this hurts my brain. I love that they tried to do something new, and put a lot of effort into it, and got it wrong. the wheels, the suspension, the fork!! that fork is a piece of work all by its self.
> 
> I'm kind of curious what that rode like? not on a trail though, just a parking lot test ride... with a helmet and knee pads.


The Mantra is a funky feeling bike. The rear has something like 6" of travel, and the front only had 3-3.5" The pivot really make it feel wonky when "working" around the pivot.

I'll take my old Y33 any day. I STILL loved that bike. Didn't climb nasty stuff as well as my Cannondale Super V (which had more traction than a mountain goat on velcro), but I always loved that thing. I keep checking eBay for a 20" frame to build one up again.


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

I remember Ned Overend racing on this thing. You could hear him a mile away!


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

The Slingshoot...


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Curveball said:


> Imagine bombing down a steep trail on this:
> 
> View attachment 1130675


Actually, the flexiest thing on that bike was the wheels. The girven fork was actually not bad and if you were sitting the rear end was a pillow. The minute you got off the saddle the rear end turned to rock but it was a starting point. Still see that bike in the woods every now and then.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Curveball said:


> Elastomer sprung forks. Total crap.
> 
> Much to their credit, Marzocchi had the good sense to not use elastomers.


But they did - Marzocchi Zokes.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

FWIW, Rapid Rise was the best way to get rid derailleur slap on FSR type bikes. The old XTR RR mechs worked tits IME, and I had the quietest M1 on the mountain. Or at least the only one that didn't sound like someone threw a drum kit off a cliff 

Also was a big fan of the Rollamajigs - crispied up shifting big-time. Still have a few around somewhere.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

David R said:


> I preferred the look of the Spin tri-spokes over the Spinergys, which is weird because I'm not a fan of tri-spoke mags on cars but I'm a sucker for 4-spokes (Work Equip, SSR etc).


s

I have a mint set of Spins kicking around. Haven't found the right project to throw them on yet though.

Say what you want about elastomers, but in the early 90's, they seemed to be the only thing that would last more than a handful of rides before blowing up. I'd take a Manitou 4 from that period over any sort of old RS, etc in a heartbeat. Wasn't until '97 when the puke-green Bomber showed up that there was another fork that could actually handle riding more than a season. (Still got one of those around too.)


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Hite Rite, circa 1986...


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> this hurts my brain. I love that they tried to do something new, and put a lot of effort into it, and got it wrong. the wheels, the suspension, the fork!! that fork is a piece of work all by its self.
> 
> I'm kind of curious what that rode like? not on a trail though, just a parking lot test ride... with a helmet and knee pads.


Well, look at the high position of the pivot and imagine what happens with the suspension under hard braking. I think the term "stinkbug" applies. From what I've read, that bike would quickly pitch you over the bars on steep descents and/or hard braking.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Sideknob said:


> But they did - Marzocchi Zokes.


Nooooo!!! Say it isn't so.

I remember the Z2 and Z4 being far better than anything else on the market at that time.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

LP composites...CF...Is that company gone?

A CF handlebar crumpled on a crash off the 3rd Divide. Despite being crimped mid-bar and being off angle by 30 degrees on the right, drooping, I was able to ride it to the finish line, using the front brake only (the right brake lever cracked).

Combined with the Spinergy demise, this ended my carbon fiber fetish. Only recently have I returned to CF, so strong was my distrust.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> FWIW, Rapid Rise was the best way to get rid derailleur slap on FSR type bikes. The old XTR RR mechs worked tits IME, and I had the quietest M1 on the mountain. Or at least the only one that didn't sound like someone threw a drum kit off a cliff
> 
> Also was a big fan of the Rollamajigs - crispied up shifting big-time. Still have a few around somewhere.


I've got an XTR RR in great condition if you're interested!

It did shift beautifully, even going up cogs under load. I'd start out remembering "click to climb" but later get tired and just react and blow a shift. Then I'd ride my bike with normal and get confused and end up blowing shifts


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I was OK with rapid rise, a little too weird to make it mainstream though.



Sideknob said:


> And original Gripshift, with the rubber Bassworm cable tensioner thing?


lol, they had to develop and market an upgrade to make their own product (gripshift) work! That sort dampened my enthusiasm for grip shifters from there on out.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

zrm said:


> Baggies. flats. More than 5" of suspension. Riser bars. Tires wider than 2.4


Also: Trail courtesy and yielding technique.
Although I think 5+ inches is still mainstream, as long as you're on a green...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

I really wanted one of those Klein Mantra's back in the day after I saw one, the Comp version, in bright yellow, sitting in Cecil Walker Cycles in Melbourne. But like all Kleins the price was eye watering.

I also wanted one of these, during the URT fad.

1997 Barracuda XXXC - BikePedia

At that time the URT camp was divided into the high pivot camp (locked out when standing) and the low pivot camp (Trek Y bike and those Gary Fisher Joshua's, among others) which were very active and biopaced / inchwormed a lot. A friend of mine had a Joshua, the model with the 4" triple clamp fork on the front. Yes, 4" triple clamp fork.... That thing biopaced everywhere it went.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

My cross bike has 130mm rear spacing and disc brakes. That's a stupid standard that lasted all of 5 minutes. Good luck finding a decent hub to fit that. Good thing it's steel, I jammed a 135 hub in there. It works for now.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

*OneSpeed* said:


> My cross bike has 130mm rear spacing and disc brakes. That's a stupid standard that lasted all of 5 minutes. Good luck finding a decent hub to fit that. Good thing it's steel, I jammed a 135 hub in there. It works for now.


You could always cold set it and align the drops. 
I know, I know, doing it right is out of style too...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Zowie said:


> You could always cold set it and align the drops.
> I know, I know, doing it right is out of style too...


I know, i researched a bunch of different solutions. The best of which is a new frame which I'll be buying immediately after finishing my current build. BTW, anyone in the market for a 61cm cross frame with wonky spacing? no? didn't think so.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I know, i researched a bunch of different solutions. The best of which is a new frame which I'll be buying immediately after finishing my current build. BTW, anyone in the market for a 61cm cross frame with wonky spacing? no? didn't think so.


What's wrong with re-spacing the frame?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> What's wrong with re-spacing the frame?


well, that's only one problem. it also only clears a 35c tire in the rear with the sliders half way back. It was designed as a "race" frame. I want to run a bigger tire. plus i hate the color. other than that, it's great.

end side bar, back to unsuccessful bike designs.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Bar/Stem Combos- Nothing like that clean/completely unfitable look

4X and Dual Slalom (RIP)


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

jmmUT said:


> 4X and Dual Slalom (RIP)


We were discussing this at Crankworx last week, I'd love to see Dual Slalom make a comeback!!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's a good one:

Bomber girls.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

5k bike 50cent legs said:


> I remember Ned Overend racing on this thing. You could hear him a mile away!
> 
> View attachment 1130814


I think Tomac ran those, too.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Man, some of you are either trolling, or need to go back to 26" rigid coaster brake bikes since you're clearly luddites. 

What about quill stems? Nobody has mentioned those. Or one piece cranks.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

HPIguy said:


> Man, some of you are either trolling, or need to go back to 26" rigid coaster brake bikes since you're clearly luddites.
> 
> What about quill stems? Nobody has mentioned those. Or one piece cranks.


Go back to 26" rigid coaster brake bikes? What if I never left? (bonus points because I also have a quill stem on this one)


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Kinda cool. Do you own other bikes? If so, how many miles a week does that bike see compared to the others?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

HPIguy said:


> Kinda cool. Do you own other bikes? If so, how many miles a week does that bike see compared to the others?


A couple of years ago when I was racing it in the local short track series and some XC races, it was getting as much as 25% of my weekly mileage. Now, it sees few miles compared to my modern bikes.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> s
> 
> I have a mint set of Spins kicking around. Haven't found the right project to throw them on yet though.
> ...


My buddy had a set of these on an GT RTS-something. The rear hub broke loose from the rest of the wheel and just spun. We took turns pushing him back home.



sgltrak said:


> Go back to 26" rigid coaster brake bikes? What if I never left? (bonus points because I also have a quill stem on this one)
> 
> View attachment 1131037


What stem is that? I think I had one (or very much like it) on my old BMX (with coaster brake!).
That would be a cool bike for me.

-F


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Steering dampers never took off. I like them and run them on my bikes.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Fleas said:


> What stem is that? I think I had one (or very much like it) on my old BMX (with coaster brake!).
> That would be a cool bike for me.
> 
> -F


Early-mid 1980's Diamond Back BMX stem. Here it is with the old klunker bars:


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I've use steering dampers on my racing motos but never thought about or considered them for mtbs. I could see perhaps for DH?


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lone Rager said:


> I've use steering dampers on my racing motos but never thought about or considered them for mtbs. I could see perhaps for DH?


Hopey Steering Dampers

They make them for a bunch of bicycle applications.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Shock absorbing grips

https://revgrips.com/


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The Hite Rite hit the market in 1996. The first on the fly seatpost height adjustment. It was a fad that never caught on until it was revamped in the early 2000's into what we know today as the [Dropper Post] adjustable seat post.
> 
> View attachment 1130559
> 
> View attachment 1130560


It was definitely on the market well before 1996. I had one on my 1988 Bridgestone MB3 which was stolen in 1991.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Curveball said:


> Here's a good one:
> 
> Bomber girls.


Yeah boi!

Marzocchi would be targeted by feminazis and their cucks if they had ads like that nowadays...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

andy f said:


> It was definitely on the market well before 1996. I had one on my 1988 Bridgestone MB3 which was stolen in 1991.


Yeah I was corrected on my date early on. I just now edited the year to prevent further confusion.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Sideknob said:


> Yeah boi!
> 
> Marzocchi would be targeted by feminazis and their cucks if they had ads like that nowadays...


That reminds me of this ad, oh and colored MTB tires are another fad that didn't make it.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Classic ad.



Fleas said:


> My buddy had a set of these on an GT RTS-something. The rear hub broke loose from the rest of the wheel and just spun. We took turns pushing him back home.


Perfect bike for them.  
A couple of my buddies had them bitd, on on a plastic LTS and the other on a ProFlex 855. If I ever through together something like that for fun, they're definitely going on.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

shimano STI. I have a bike way th xTR ones and it works pretty well and it was a nice trick to be braking on a steep technical downhill and shift. On the flip side id sometimes also shift while On the brakes when i didnt want to! They are quite ugly.


----------



## zooey (Oct 31, 2016)

Steve71 said:


> Hopey Steering Dampers
> 
> They make them for a bunch of bicycle applications.


I've seen some pics of them here, where they are installed incorrectly, yet the owner praises them. One was on a Evil Wreckoning...

That reminds me, I wish the trend of shilling would die out.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

singletrackmack said:


> That reminds me of this ad, oh and colored MTB tires are another fad that didn't make it.
> 
> View attachment 1131126


Yep. Who could forget? Always wondered what the front tyre was like though...


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> The ever changing cycling industry loves to introduce new stuff. Some if it is experimental, some of it is an improvement/progress, some is not. Some is a lateral move or a solution to a problem that didn't exist. Fads/trends come and go.
> 
> Enthusiasts and casual riders alike are constantly trying to predict what "standards" and trends will survive in an effort to not have their 1-2 year old bike become obsolete or outdated with modern standards. The guys who have been riding longer have seen this go on for a long time and i think things are now changing as fast as ever.
> 
> I think it'd be fun, and hopefully useful, to compile a list of ideas, equipment, design, components, standards, etc. of things that didn't make it, or maybe had a short run then died. Perhaps we could more easily identify what will stand the test of time if we learn from the past.


That bad combination of a 9mm quick release and front disk brakes lasted far too long but is thankfully gone. (I rode mine until early last year even though I knew better.)


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

zooey said:


> I've seen some pics of them here, where they are installed incorrectly, yet the owner praises them. One was on a Evil Wreckoning...
> 
> That reminds me, I wish the trend of shilling would die out.


Not sure what you're getting at? I have a hopey on my bike and my wife's bike. And we run Scotts dampers on our motos.

They are all installed correctly and dampers help a lot in the loose rock we have in the.... Rocky Mountains.

No way could I hold a line over this crap without a damper.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

motopail said:


> Low mounted U-brake..... one year...'88


More like 1983ish through 1993ish. My early 84 has chain stay mounted (roller cam) brakes as does my 93.
Granted, they were not great in wet climates....mud really caused issues. But the U-Brake itself is a pretty strong brake and easier to set up than cantilevers. Locating it on the chain stay helped reduce the flex from the power it put out.



5k bike 50cent legs said:


> I remember Ned Overend racing on this thing. You could hear him a mile away!


That's actually my photo (still have/use that Disk). Tomac and Herbold more notably used them. They actually are awfully unreliable (and expensive).



RSAmerica said:


> The Slingshoot...


Privately owned company that started making mountain bikes in about 1985. Still in business with the overall frame design relatively unchanged decades later. Name another company who can make such a claim. Unusual and outside the box for sure. Far from perfect, but they're fun and have a solid cult following. I have two, they're great!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> More like 1983ish through 1993ish. My early 84 has chain stay mounted (roller cam) brakes as does my 93.
> Granted, they were not great in wet climates....mud really caused issues. But the U-Brake itself is a pretty strong brake and easier to set up than cantilevers. Locating it on the chain stay helped reduce the flex from the power it put out.


That was similar to my thought reading the same comment, thought that 'fad' lasted a little bit longer than one year.

Speaking of, you can still buy them for BMX.


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

Here's a few items I've got kicking around in the garage...
(photos from google, since I'm at work right now)

Seismic Hubs:









Razor Rock Racing replacement Hayes brake levers (also their awesome ratcheting hubs):









Titanium V-Brake Boosters:









Of course, the earlier mentions of the Hopey steering damper, elastomer suspension, and purple anno everything!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I seem to recall a bit of fad in the 90's of drilling out components to save weight.

Fortunately, I had the good sense to not join that collective mistake.


----------



## zooey (Oct 31, 2016)

Steve71 said:


> Not sure what you're getting at? I have a hopey on my bike and my wife's bike. And we run Scotts dampers on our motos.


Shills are more common on mtbr than I like. I might be using the term a bit loosely, but anyone with any sort of insider connection speaking great things about a brand's products/services is considered one to me. Getting offers or discounts that aren't openly advertised nor eligible to any person with no work/signing involved, is enough of a "bribe" that can influence someone's opinion. mtbr actually has a rule about stating any affiliation that may affect your opinion--the ones that state that they're shills (ex. ambassador) bother me enough, but even worse are the ones that don't state it (I suspected quite a few shills hyping up Evil bikes).

Can't find the incorrectly installed Hopey damper. Saw a photo of it somehow rigged from the damper unit inside (star nut position), to the outside of the fork steerer, sandwiched by the spacers. _It rotated with the fork_; I imagine the difference they felt was from headset tightness alone. Definite facepalm material.

Oh, and those kind of roads in your vids are awesome for going fast on. I think getting bounced around and getting knocked off line is part of their charm.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

26" wheels, a standard that didn't make it.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> 26" wheels, a standard that didn't make it.


Except it has been around longer than all the other MTB wheel sizes combined.

And it's STILL here, very much so in both plus and fat bikes.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

How about an aluminum Y-bike with integrated shifters?







Or a carbon Y-bike with a Girvin Pro-Carbon fork AND Spin wheels?

I've also got a 27.5+, which will get the Ritchey carbon Bullmoose (Had the Nitto Bullmoose on an '86 Stumpy) and two other bikes with Lauf forks.

How do you get pics properly oriented?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Courtesy rotate.


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

GuzziBen, did you happen to ride that candy apple red Y bike at Slickrock / Moab in 1994? Saw one identical to it there.


----------



## SubaDrew (Dec 22, 2009)

I've got a LOT more weird stuff.


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

It wasn't mine in 94, I think it's a 95. I found it on CL a few years ago. It had an Avocet Gel saddle, and colorful but stupid brake levers. Also a sick too-skinny Scott carbon flat bar.


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

SubaDrew said:


> I've got a LOT more weird stuff.


I know I'm not the only one who can't resist a Y-bike with a different fork. 
I get lots of strange looks for running a Lauf fork on the Fat bike and gravel bike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

GuzziBen said:


> It wasn't mine in 94, I think it's a 95. I found it on CL a few years ago. It had an Avocet Gel saddle, and colorful but stupid brake levers. Also a sick too-skinny Scott carbon flat bar.


Well it could have been the original owner of your bike. I may have been wrong with the year. They just came out in 95 so it must have been in 95. I remember a composite Y bike in candy apple red with a Girven fork and Spin composite wheels. I remember it so well because it was the first Y bike I had seen outside of a bike shop. And the way it was done up was quite exotic for the time.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

SubaDrew said:


> I've got a LOT more weird stuff.
> 
> View attachment 1131304


Sweet lineup.

Slingshot
Amp
Proflex
Y-Bike
Klein


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

RAKC Ind said:


> Except it has been around longer than all the other MTB wheel sizes combined.
> 
> And it's STILL here, very much so in both plus and fat bikes.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


I was joking of course, I just built my first 26" wheelset.  26 isn't dead, it's just taking a nap.

I came across this gem of a bike by Philippe Perakis while looking for something else, thought it would fit in here.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks like that pic is from Mad Max.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Holy Power Ranger, Dude! And that chain ring is bigger than a pizza.



Cornfield said:


>


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gasp4Air said:


> Holy Power Ranger, Dude! And that chain ring is bigger than a pizza.


You need to find a new pizza joint.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Cornfield said:


>


umm, yup, every inch of that bike pretty much sums up this thread.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You need to find a new pizza joint.


Okay, maybe it's the size of a small pizza. I've just never seen a chain ring that big. Given it's size, and the guy's armor, I don't think it was meant for climbing hills.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gasp4Air said:


> Okay, maybe it's the size of a small pizza. I've just never seen a chain ring that big. Given it's size, and the guy's armor, I don't think it was meant for climbing hills.


That's the least of that guys worries. Look at the fork contraption thingamajiger.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Remember pull shocks? Not really sure if this was a fad or if bikes still use them, but I always thought these bikes looked weird. Like it had full salute and not because of the paint color


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I can't believe the old 1993 Answer-Manitou rear suspension hasn't been brought up yet. A fork design in the rear.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

singletrackmack said:


> Remember pull shocks? Not really sure if this was a fad or if bikes still use them, but I always thought these bikes looked weird. Like it had full salute and not because of the paint color
> 
> View attachment 1131332


I was just thinking about those. And Mac strut bikes.

Dirtjunkie, I mentioned twinshock rear ends earlier. Manitou, and also Balance and Marin made them.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Great thread. Guilty on a few counts, Bullhorn bars, U- brake (first MTB) and some no name URT


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sideknob said:


> I was just thinking about those. And Mac strut bikes.
> 
> Dirtjunkie, I mentioned twinshock rear ends earlier. Manitou, and also Balance and Marin made them.


Oh sorry, when I scrolled back I didn't make it much past that sweet beach reared shot. Plus Answer -Manitou was the first to come up with that design. The copy cats don't make it past my keyboard.

Edit: It's not a "twin shock" reared. It's a fork mounted backwards in the rear.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

kubikeman said:


> Dual rear shocks; when one just isn't enough.
> 
> View attachment 1130577





lazarus2405 said:


> To be fair, that last pic is a shock in the frame actuating a linkage fork.
> 
> Also, linkage forks.


Yep, plus I'm pretty sure that bike was a prototype that never made it to market.

Remember Whyte Bikes with this design. They advertised like crazy for several months in 1999-2001 or so then went in to obscurity. Only to resurface in recent years, not sure if they went under and then came back or they were a small company all along.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^That reminds me of early 2000 era BMW paralever moto suspension.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Skinwalls and colored skinwall tires. I know they're back in small numbers.

I really liked the grey sidewalls on the Geax tires, too bad they didn't keep them when the went Vittoria.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> Skinwalls and colored skinwall tires. I know they're back in small numbers.
> 
> I really liked the grey sidewalls on the Geax tires, too bad they didn't keep them when the went Vittoria.


The photo I just posted above. That bike has Panaracer red sidewalls. I've got some old Panaracer yellow sidewalls I'd sell cheap. Four in total, two of which are almost new condition.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

HPIguy said:


> ^^That reminds me of early 2000 era BMW paralever moto suspension.


Yep, very similar. BMW has always thought outside of the box in motorcycle suspension designs.

Here's what you were referring to. Those unfamiliar look closely and you'll see that the forks don't telescope but are stationary. There's a shock mounted behind it.









BMW also made a folding bike in 2001 that had a strange front suspension design.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I can't believe the old 1993 Answer-Manitou rear suspension hasn't been brought up yet. A fork design in the rear.





Sideknob said:


> Dirtjunkie, I mentioned twinshock rear ends earlier. Manitou, and also Balance and Marin made them.


To the right of the photo there's my 1994 Manitou (with lime Maguras no less), and to the left of the photo is my wife's Balance with the same rear fork design (and gray Maguras). I loved that Manitou but I always had to carry a little baggy of replacement elastomers since a big hit would make them fall apart them mid-ride. The pic is from 1995 in Winter Park, CO.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Dear Michelin; bring back the green Wildgrippers with skin wall and I'd gladly built up a set alongside my Maxxis'!

Bull bars... yep, had em on my '95 GT Tequesta and never looked back. 

Hasn't seen "Ball Burnished" mentioned but loved that "trend" as I always lusted for a Zaskar as a kid.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nat said:


> To the right of the photo there's my 1994 Manitou (with lime Maguras no less), and to the left of the photo is my wife's Balance with the same rear fork design (and gray Maguras). I loved that Manitou but I always had to carry a little baggy of replacement elastomers since a big hit would make them fall apart them mid-ride. The pic is from 1995 in Winter Park, CO.


Nice! And with the Maguras. :lol: Good to hear from someone with experience on that design. I heard the Manitou frames were very prone to failure. Not many left anymore.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Anyone remember Porsche mountain bikes?


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! And with the Maguras. :lol: Good to hear from someone with experience on that design. I heard the Manitou frames were very prone to failure. Not many left anymore.


Other than the elastomers crumbling apart that bike was awesome for the time. It handled so well and the machining was beautiful. I wish I had a pic of it when I had red Ritchey tires on it. The flat-top Manitou stem was also really cool.

My wife's Balance used coil springs instead of elastomers so she didn't have to carry spares, but the undamped springs were a handful. It bucked almost as much as my Trek 9000 with the swingarm sprung by a stack of Donette gems.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Nat said:


> Other than the elastomers crumbling apart that bike was awesome for the time. It handled so well and the machining was beautiful. I wish I had a pic of it when I had red Ritchey tires on it. The flat-top Manitou stem was also really cool.
> 
> My wife's Balance used coil springs instead of elastomers so she didn't have to carry spares, but the undamped springs were a handful. It bucked almost as much as my Trek 9000 with the swingarm sprung by a stack of Donette gems.


You had a Trek 9000 also. My brother in law had one of those, purple and black. Serious bucking with the elastomer donut rear suspension. Although he did race it for a few years and did pretty good. I suspect it was more his training and skill than the bike though. And yes the Manitou was a work of art in craftsmanship.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I had one; scott self energizing uBrake mounted low. what a PIA.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

my money's on this one;


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

I never saw the elastomers on my Girvin fork. Someone had done the Noleen conversion- with an Eibach spring?! Risse Racing makes an air spring- that's got to happen for me. 
Some folks look at my Lauf fork and say "elastomers". 
A. They don't know what they are talking about. 
B. Those are fighting words.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

GuzziBen said:


> Some folks look at my Lauf fork and say "elastomers".
> A. They don't know what they are talking about.
> B. Those are fighting words.


Do you lauf at those folks? I would


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I had one; scott self energizing uBrake mounted low. what a PIA.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

tiretracks said:


> my money's on this one;


Good stuff! The music hypnotizes me and makes me want one.


----------



## SubaDrew (Dec 22, 2009)

I run a lauf too lol








Mid 90's old school weird... I built a bike a few years ago just for that... Anyone list bolt-on rear suspension yet?


----------



## SubaDrew (Dec 22, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nice! And with the Maguras. :lol: Good to hear from someone with experience on that design. I heard the Manitou frames were very prone to failure. Not many left anymore.


I have a cracked manitou FS too. Headtube =(


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Perhaps this will be a short-lived fad:


----------



## SubaDrew (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a Manitou FS (cracked headtube) too. And a Trimble


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Curveball said:


> Perhaps this will be a short-lived fad:
> 
> View attachment 1131451


One can pray.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Curveball said:


> Perhaps this will be a short-lived fad:
> 
> View attachment 1131451


Never underestimate laziness.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> Never underestimate laziness.


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

SubaDrew said:


> I run a lauf too lol










They work so well on the Fat Bike!

:madman:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Courtesy rotate.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Courtesy rotate.


I can't help it, every time i read that i think it's something you get at the end of a massage and it makes me laugh.

DJ, do you give massages?


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Proflex...Anything*

biggest POS eva


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

jrm said:


> biggest POS eva


I get a kick out of seeing someone rolling a Proflex as basic transportation, knowing what that bike was back in the day. They existed because many alternatives were worse.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

singletrackmack said:


> Remember pull shocks? Not really sure if this was a fad or if bikes still use them, but I always thought these bikes looked weird. Like it had full salute and not because of the paint color
> 
> View attachment 1131332


"full salute", lol

A friend of mine had a couple of those, one for him and one for his wife. The first time I saw them, it took me a little while to figure out that the shocks hadn't somehow disconnected from the frame.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I can't help it, every time i read that i think it's something you get at the end of a massage and it makes me laugh.
> 
> DJ, do you give massages?


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

jrm said:


> biggest POS eva





GuzziBen said:


> I get a kick out of seeing someone rolling a Proflex as basic transportation, knowing what that bike was back in the day. They existed because many alternatives were worse.


For your proflex viewing enjoyment. The front chain ring is my favorite. 

He was jamming pretty good on that proflex considering it was rolling on 20 year old plastic shoes with suspension that has probably never been serviced, extra weight (957 was sub 23lbs stock) and a linkage fork that is set all jacked up to somehow get a 74* HA (that bike should have a 71* HA like every other f'n MTB from the 90's).


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes that was a great ride on the old Proflex 987!

I was a very happy Girvin Fork rider back in the day, for a while, until it reaches terminal squeak velocity.

Expected the design to improve, but it's​ gone.

The dude from GCN is a brilliant rider. 


Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> FWIW, Rapid Rise was the best way to get rid derailleur slap on FSR type bikes. The old XTR RR mechs worked tits IME, and I had the quietest M1 on the mountain. Or at least the only one that didn't sound like someone threw a drum kit off a cliff
> 
> Also was a big fan of the Rollamajigs - crispied up shifting big-time. Still have a few around somewhere.


Yeah! I was Rapid Rise and Rollamajig for about 12 years and loved it. They paired nicely with my Shimano Dual Control shifters.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

That GMBN guy was ripping on that Proflex!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

the return of rigid forks. the only thing is increasing the difficulty of hte trails around you if they are too easy for your skills.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LigLury said:


> Are you saying that rigid forks made a comeback and then disappeared again as a failed fad?


Definitely confusing.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

zooey said:


> Shills are more common on mtbr than I like. I might be using the term a bit loosely, but anyone with any sort of insider connection speaking great things about a brand's products/services is considered one to me. Getting offers or discounts that aren't openly advertised nor eligible to any person with no work/signing involved, is enough of a "bribe" that can influence someone's opinion. mtbr actually has a rule about stating any affiliation that may affect your opinion--the ones that state that they're shills (ex. ambassador) bother me enough, but even worse are the ones that don't state it (I suspected quite a few shills hyping up Evil bikes).
> 
> Can't find the incorrectly installed Hopey damper. Saw a photo of it somehow rigged from the damper unit inside (star nut position), to the outside of the fork steerer, sandwiched by the spacers. _It rotated with the fork_; I imagine the difference they felt was from headset tightness alone. Definite facepalm material.
> 
> Oh, and those kind of roads in your vids are awesome for going fast on. I think getting bounced around and getting knocked off line is part of their charm.


Shills are the worst, I will agree with you on that. I really hope that Hopey didn't sink to that level.

You don't want to get knocked off line at those speeds through a rock garden (not that a mountain bike could go those speed through that type of terrain). One small deflection into the wrong rock, could end your riding career. And it all happens faster that you can even react :eekster:


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

What about thermoplastics? That kind of came and went with the GT LTS's.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

huckleberry hound said:


> *Zoom Brahma Bars*
> 
> View attachment 1130652
> 
> ...


I Have Cannondale Coda XYZ Superlight Bull horns that came on my 1993 Canndonale Killer V 2000. Still have it in my parts bin somewhere. Used them for quite a few years.

Pretty much anything Coda has come and gone. But those Coda Magic cranks were sweet. Still have my blue anodized Coda front hub that still as good as new.

I dont think gel saddles were a fad, most brands still have at least one in their line up. Just never lasted at the premium saddle level.

i still have my Koobi classic split fit saddle.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

I still use the XTR rapid rise RD on my HT. Never had an issue with it.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Have these been brought up yet? Seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

1x drivetrains.

I'm sure I'll get slammed on this but with electronic shifting, isn't there a good chance we'll go back to two chainrings? I can't see cassettes adding more and more cogs and it seems like electronic shifting would offer most of the benefits that people like about 1x: one shifter for simplification and to leave room for a dropper remote. With a wide range cassette you could have fewer cogs and the shifter could automatically shift through the gears in sequence, shifting front and rear as needed.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Electronic shifting is just another type of e-bike

*ducks below the flames*


----------



## croatiansensation (Feb 21, 2005)

chazpat said:


> 1x drivetrains.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get slammed on this but with electronic shifting, isn't there a good chance we'll go back to two chainrings? I can't see cassettes adding more and more cogs and it seems like electronic shifting would offer most of the benefits that people like about 1x: one shifter for simplification and to leave room for a dropper remote. With a wide range cassette you could have fewer cogs and the shifter could automatically shift through the gears in sequence, shifting front and rear as needed.


Oddly enough, I would probably say electronic shifting would be fad that won't make it. I never want to put a front derailleur on a MTB again.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

^^I don't see that happening until prices for electronic shifting reaches Deore pricing. 

With 1x pricing as low as they are now...I don't see 1x going away from the masses anytime soon.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

the_joe said:


> View attachment 1131650
> 
> View attachment 1131651
> 
> ...


I have the bottom flappy paddle type brifters on my Mary-bar style Aero bars. Brilliant in that set-up. Stuck with 9 speed though. I think some one brought up this item earlier and commented about fudging braking and shifts to be in the wrong gear. Not been a problem for me.

Eric


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

the_joe said:


> Electronic shifting is just another type of e-bike
> 
> *ducks below the flames*


I wouldn't go quite that far but I'm somewhat with you.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

MASC1104 said:


> But those Coda Magic cranks were sweet.


I liked mine right up until this:


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Travis Bickle said:


> Never underestimate laziness.


Today on campus a 20 year old kid was cruising along on an electric longboard. Another on an electric moped. No way to overestimate the power of laziness.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

what about suspension grips? can we officially call that one dead or is it still a thing?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

IPunchCholla said:


> Today on campus a 20 year old kid was cruising along on an electric longboard. Another on an electric moped. No way to overestimate the power of laziness.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I saw a gang, you heard me a gang of unruly 70 something year olds riding e-bikes around my local downtown area. About 7 in total and if I could have caught them on foot I would have given them the how to and the what for book of life's rule book.


----------



## GuzziBen (May 18, 2015)

the_joe said:


> Have these been brought up yet? Seemed like a good idea at the time


I put Saint 800 integrated shifters on my Haro. They're at home there. Crazy how fast I get used to them.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

I also have a pair of the XT integrated shifter/brakes. A little weird at first to get used to but never had a problem with them.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

IPunchCholla said:


> Today on campus a 20 year old kid was cruising along on an electric longboard. Another on an electric moped. No way to overestimate the power of laziness.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


So you guys walk/pedal everywhere, still use a hand saw and get up to change the TV channel?

Do you chop wood to make a fire to cook? Hunt for that meat too?

What about keeping things cold? Do you take ice out of the lake and take it back to your ice box?


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

Steve71 said:


> So you guys walk/pedal everywhere, still use a hand saw and get up to change the TV channel?
> 
> Do you chop wood to make a fire to cook? Hunt for that meat too?
> 
> What about keeping things cold? Do you take ice out of the lake and take it back to your ice box?


No. But this is in a college campus. They are going between classes. And 500 people are waking. So they go faster weaving in and out, being both lazy and a hazard. I get irritated at the skaters and bicyclists that are doing it without motors, but when they do it to with devices that just look like acceptable misses of transportation but are really motorized vehicles that make it fast a easy for them while increasing the danger to everyone around them, I get a bit exasperated.

I'm lazy too. I take advantage of modern conveniences. I own a car. Use technology. I don't drive my car on campus paths. We don't have to race to the bottom in everything. Make it all more convenient, quicker, faster especially when there is a cost to others.

Creating traffic jams in front of stores looking fo a parking spot 5 feet closer. Turning right from the left lane because you missed your exit and don't want to have to go around the block. Running a red so you don't have to wait 1 minute at a light. Riding a motor cycle between classes in crowded sidewalks. Taking the elevator one flight up when there are disabled folk waiting for it. Texting while driving. Stopping to chat in door ways or the middle of a trail.

Sure I'm a hippocrit. But I try not to let my laziness mess we others. I also do recognize it as laziness.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Steve71 said:


> So you guys walk/pedal everywhere, still use a hand saw and get up to change the TV channel?
> 
> Do you chop wood to make a fire to cook? Hunt for that meat too?
> 
> What about keeping things cold? Do you take ice out of the lake and take it back to your ice box?


Hey... When you think about it, most inventions were to save work somehow, weren't they? Bicycles included.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

IPunchCholla said:


> when they do it to with devices that just look like acceptable misses of transportation but are really motorized vehicles that make it fast a easy for them while increasing the danger to everyone around them, I get a bit exasperated.
> ...
> Sure I'm a hippocrit. But I try not to let my laziness mess we others. I also do recognize it as laziness.












I feel you, man. I feel you.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I saw a gang, you heard me a gang of unruly 70 something year olds riding e-bikes around my local downtown area.


The best thing about the very young and very old is that they simply don't give a flying fck. I could even warm my heart to ebikes ridden by the 70+ rebels with healthy disregard for authority.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I saw a gang, you heard me a gang of unruly 70 something year olds riding e-bikes around my local downtown area. About 7 in total and if I could have caught them on foot I would have given them the how to and the what for book of life's rule book.


Better than a damn rocking chair.

Edit: As long as no one loses an eye.


----------



## cacatous (Dec 1, 2013)

Tri bars on mountain bikes


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

1.5 inch straight steerer tubes
Super D races



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

chazpat said:


> 1x drivetrains.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get slammed on this but with electronic shifting, isn't there a good chance we'll go back to two chainrings? I can't see cassettes adding more and more cogs and it seems like electronic shifting would offer most of the benefits that people like about 1x: one shifter for simplification and to leave room for a dropper remote. With a wide range cassette you could have fewer cogs and the shifter could automatically shift through the gears in sequence, shifting front and rear as needed.


Nah, the use of a single chainring allows for suspension designers to make a better bike. The HL and SP revival you see now are all because they are only using a single chainring.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

This might be enjoyable:


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

And this one may be subjective:


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> The ever changing cycling industry loves to introduce new stuff. Some if it is experimental, some of it is an improvement/progress, some is not. Some is a lateral move or a solution to a problem that didn't exist. Fads/trends come and go.
> 
> Enthusiasts and casual riders alike are constantly trying to predict what "standards" and trends will survive in an effort to not have their 1-2 year old bike become obsolete or outdated with modern standards. The guys who have been riding longer have seen this go on for a long time and i think things are now changing as fast as ever.
> 
> I think it'd be fun, and hopefully useful, to compile a list of ideas, equipment, design, components, standards, etc. of things that didn't make it, or maybe had a short run then died. Perhaps we could more easily identify what will stand the test of time if we learn from the past.


I forgot about these until someone else mentioned them in this thread.

Adjusting Roller-cam Bicycle Brakes

Roller cam brakes were the worst. Mine came on my 1983 Jamis Dakota. I destroyed a tire on a ride when I wasn't paying attention to the adjustment. On another ride the cam pulled out from between the rollers. Good times.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

They work great if set up correctly.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

hikerdave said:


> I forgot about these until someone else mentioned them in this thread.
> 
> Adjusting Roller-cam Bicycle Brakes
> 
> Roller cam brakes were the worst. Mine came on my 1983 Jamis Dakota. I destroyed a tire on a ride when I wasn't paying attention to the adjustment. On another ride the cam pulled out from between the rollers. Good times.





girlonbike said:


> They work great if set up correctly.


I have always had great luck with roller cam brakes. Simple and powerful.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Miker J said:


> ? 142
> 
> ? Boost


Just ponder a moment if you will?

Prior to the ever so brilliant needle threading size, we had 144 (standard tandem spacing for years) and 150, both of which seemed to function quite well.

That, in and of itself, is reason enough to create another spacing, and surely, we'll see an equally idiotic 147.5 sometime soon...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I'm kind of curious what that rode like?


Felt like the frame was breaking in half, every time the suspension activated, it was epically awesome.

Awesome Strap? Great idea, let's coat all our tools, tubes, pump etc, in dirt, to save what, 1/4 ounce of fabric and a zipper? Riiiight.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anybody remember the frame [the company slips my mind] that was made out of steel or aluminum mesh? Triangular holes made up the whole frame. I don't think that company made it too far.

Anybody remember?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

chazpat said:


> I've got an XTR RR in great condition if you're interested!


PM me if you actually want to part with it....

Actually, the trick with these was to use the Dual Control shifters.

Since the whole paradigm was shifted, your brain didn't screw it up.

Paired, I still think it was the best shifting design Shimano ever came out with. Too bad they forced it on all the brands in the first gen days, as these sucked, and everyone hated on them (rightfully).

By the time they launched the second gen, they'd fixed the issues, made significant additional improvements, but their reputation was cooked already, and they died on the vine, waiting to be noticed....


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Anybody remember the frame [the company slips my mind] that was made out of steel or aluminum mesh? Triangular holes made up the whole frame. I don't think that company made it too far.
> 
> Anybody remember?


Thinking of these guys?

Delta7 Bikes


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Thinking of these guys?
> 
> Delta7 Bikes


Are you talking about the Titus Exogrid?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

^that^ was my other thought. 

Own two, love them. 

Since Titus hit the skids though, Vyatech has opened the material up to several other brands. Seen tandems by Holland, hardtails by Firefly, etc.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Anybody remember the frame [the company slips my mind] that was made out of steel or aluminum mesh? Triangular holes made up the whole frame. I don't think that company made it too far.
> 
> Anybody remember?





MendonCycleSmith said:


> Thinking of these guys?
> 
> Delta7 Bikes


That's ^^^ the one, thanks. Weird design that never made it.



MendonCycleSmith said:


> ^that^ was my other thought.
> 
> Own two, love them.
> 
> Since Titus hit the skids though, Vyatech has opened the material up to several other brands. Seen tandems by Holland, hardtails by Firefly, etc.


I remember that but I don't think I've ever seen one. Great company but scary design.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Far as I know. that site is current, the design looks revised over previous versions too.

Here's a guy who really, REALLY liked it, not.

Fat Cyclist » Blog Archive » An Open Letter to Delta 7 Sports, Maker of the Arantix Mountain Bike

ExoGrid is legit, part of why a number of higher end companies still use it. It's not little plugs in holes, the whole inside of the tube is carbon, allowing for thinner walled ti, and a damping effect from the carbon.

Not cheap, but man does it ride nice. Been beating the crap out of my 29er HT for many years now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Far as I know. that site is current, the design looks revised over previous versions too.
> 
> Here's a guy who really, REALLY liked it, not.
> 
> ...


Ahh I see now it's a current design built in carbon. The one I was thinking about from way back was the same design in aluminum. Probably the same company, quite a piece of art in carbon.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

If there was an aluminum version, man, I'd love to see that!

The Delta 7 was carbon, since day one, which has now been close to 10 years, maybe not quite that long....


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Does anyone remember magnesium alloy frames?


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

LigLury said:


> Are you saying that rigid forks made a comeback and then disappeared again as a failed fad?
> 
> This makes me nostalgic for the 65bug build thread.


 yes, rigid comeback failed. It's kind of nifty but I rather just have a extra cross bike.

I got some bold forward looking ones. Time will tell.

Also, fat bikes on anything outside extreme condition like snow and sand. 
2.5" tires, 
jsut too heavy in a sport where you spend 90% of your time pedaling uphill.

Single speed, fun to add challenge, but not if you only have one bike. Besides, i rather pedal up steep stuff as a challenge vs run a bike up.

buying a bike from a LBS. imo outdatd business model, consumers will start buying more value bikes based on components vs frame choice. Online purchasing of bikes will increase rapidly. LBS will transition to more car mechanic type deals. Aluminum frames will decline as carbonfiber is good and getting cheaper all the time. The 9000 post chinesse carbon thread is a testament to this. Pretty soon we'll see online budget brands that include carbon frames.

disc brakes on road bikes, heavy, not aero, not necessary. People will switch over to discs, then a backlash will happen.

Cable disc brakes will fade away as affordable quality hydraulics just work bet eg even tektros. Hydraulics are now quality enuff to not want to deal with cables and housing for brakes

FS bikes for XC. heavier and more $$. Slower too. Even money no object bikes, hardtails still have majoriy of market in pro xc races. That difference is much larger in middle tier bikes and lower. People are over biking their trails which just makes them easier to descend. I think the amount of AM rigs on my trails will decline, not worth the weight.

Coil forks, epicons are $170 shipped and are at least decent air forks, much better than coil forks i've ridden. epicon vs XCT is imo the bet value upgrade you can do on a low tier bike.

tubeless bikes, not worth the hassle imo.

and sadly trail access on multi use trails. i'm scare the horse and hikers will work to shut down single track access. I can't really blame them, lots of rude riders around buzzing past people on the trail (hikers have right of way), they dont' even slow down and it's scary for hikers the same way cars buzzing us during road rides are scary. But then we'll probably see an increase in dedicated single track, especially and hte states/countires looking to grow the mtb scene as it brings a long of money in. It blows my mind costa rica hasn't developed singletrack 10 years ago with their gorgeoius jungles and plentiful land.

29ers. especially on short people and woman. Super overrated imo and we'll probably standardize to 27.5" bikes. better turning agility and just more fun to ride.


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

Was that irony?


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

bob13bob said:


> Also, fat bikes on anything outside extreme condition like snow and sand.
> 2.5" tires,
> jsut too heavy in a sport where you spend 90% of your time pedaling uphill.


So do you take a shuttle back down to where you started your ride?

I realize from reading your being purposely weird, good for you, but I am still curious what rides you go on that end up being 90% climbing and how you get yourself and bike back to where you started the ride.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

the_joe said:


> Was that irony?


It was random but it had a nice balance of "reasonable assessment" and "WTF?!?!"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> If there was an aluminum version, man, I'd love to see that!
> 
> The Delta 7 was carbon, since day one, which has now been close to 10 years, maybe not quite that long....


Hmm well maybe I'm mistaken. I thought the original design was aluminum. And it was longer than 10 years, more like 15. Maybe a different company.



singletrackmack said:


> Does anyone remember magnesium alloy frames?
> 
> View attachment 1132513


From the magazines, yes.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

tahoebeau said:


> So do you take a shuttle back down to where you started your ride?
> 
> I realize from reading your being purposely weird, good for you, but I am still curious what rides you go on that end up being 90% climbing and how you get yourself and bike back to where you started the ride.


I think he was talking about time, not distance. Most of my rides are spent with lots of time on the climb and then quick descents.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Curveball said:


> I think he was talking about time, not distance. Most of my rides are spent with lots of time on the climb and then quick descents.


Yeah, otherwise let me know where that trail is so I can ride it in the opposite direction!


----------



## Millennial29erGuy (Feb 5, 2017)

*OneSpeed* said:


> It was random but it had a nice balance of "reasonable assessment" and "WTF?!?!"


it was a helluva rant!


----------



## twd953 (Aug 21, 2008)

How about ISIS bottom brackets. Those things were HORRIBLE.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

How about XTR M952 and M960?

Pardon me if these were already mentioned. 

I still have an M952 180mm DH spider crankset on my tringle-speed, whose bottom bracket still works fine.

M960 everything was on my BMC 04 Trail (can't even really remember the proper name anymore) that I used to ride all the time. Blackspire chainrings kept that alive while it was mine.

There's an M960 crank cult in the SS world. Maybe should have parted out that bike instead of seeling it whole at a bike swap for cheap or kept the parts in a box and sold the frame for $20.

I digress.

How about splined rotors? Is there going to be a new standard on this approach to brake attachment in the future?

I always stayed away from Cannondale for their penchant of expensive one-off designs. In the 90's there was an annual fail of a Cannondale in my tribe which relegated a rider on the sidelines because some obscure thing failed on the bike.



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Jack Burns said:


> How about splined rotors? Is there going to be a new standard on this approach to brake attachment in the future?


Center Lock rotors SHOULD be the standard, at least for non-entry level equipment.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> PM me if you actually want to part with it....
> 
> Actually, the trick with these was to use the Dual Control shifters.
> 
> ...


Ah, I am catching up with this awesome thread of evolutionary dead end sleuthing, and I have to agree that these things were really good for the period.

I did smash the original ones up and migrated to the 2nd gen, after going through some mixed 1st Gen, and the last batch of XTR I had on the bike, which were $100 a pair including pre-bled hydraulic brakes and calipers because they were market orphan products were brilliant!

I have a great set of memories using the front derailleur mechanism where you shift from the bigger rings to the smaller with an upwards "brift" and instantaneously dropping the chain flawlessly onto the smaller ring or rings, it was a triple, and clawing my way up the other side of a transition, while others floundered.

If you never experienced this, you wouldn't believe it.

But there are downsides. Getting the chain to move the other way on the front derailleur was always poor.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Totally agree!

Takes for ever and a skinned knuckle flubbing the torx on a cold morning.

There are those adapter thingys too. Those are inconsistent!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpre (Jan 15, 2004)

Battery said:


> This might be enjoyable:
> 
> Top 10 Weirdest MTBs video


If I'm allowed to loosely interpret, I've owned 3 of those. And was probably interested in 3 more that I didn't get to (yet).


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I heard the Manitou frames were very prone to failure. Not many left anymore.


That could be applied to almost all the bikes of that era if you rode them hard. I think I broke four or five frames in the 80s and early 90s. My steel Fat Chance wicked was the first bike I couldn't break.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

RS VR6 said:


> ^^I don't see that happening until prices for electronic shifting reaches Deore pricing.
> 
> With 1x pricing as low as they are now...I don't see 1x going away from the masses anytime soon.


Yup, Di2 will never be able to compete on price, and there just isn't much point to it without a front derailleur. (Which is what makes it so awesome on road bikes)

Somebody said Super-D racing earlier, Super-D racing needs to go....unless it's a really, really, long course like how it began. So do enduro races that shuttle transfer sections that could easily be pedaled. Sometimes ski resorts make it impossible, and they're the exception, but if you can't climb 3000 feet in a day, maybe you aren't cut out for this whole bicycle racing thing.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Probably mentioned, but Road Bike Geometry 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

tahoebeau said:


> So do you take a shuttle back down to where you started your ride?
> 
> I realize from reading your being purposely weird, good for you, but I am still curious what rides you go on that end up being 90% climbing and how you get yourself and bike back to where you started the ride.


i said 90% of the time climbing, not trail miles. I looked at my strava, reall rough calculation. 6.5mph is my speed downhill for this trail. 2.8mph uphil. so i'm spending 70% of the time descending, not 90%.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

*OneSpeed* said:


> It was random but it had a nice balance of "reasonable assessment" and "WTF?!?!"


 lol time will tell, this is a fun thread afterall, of course i'm not pretending to have 100% certainty. We'll have to revisit this in 6 years. Why don't you explicitly list the things you strongly disagree with, the future will settle it.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> PM me if you actually want to part with it....
> 
> Actually, the trick with these was to use the Dual Control shifters.
> 
> ...


My buddy carried a rr der as his spare. I was fortunate enough to have him around on a long ride. Sort of a strange ride with me thinking a lot about shifting the right way before a climb. I resorted to audible chanting of something like finger for climbing finger for climbing....

In the mid 90s had a bassworm and an arm with a spring pulling my rear derailleur lower pulley back. Shift aids are finally irrelevant


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Are you talking about the Titus Exogrid?


exogrid is awesomeness! Dean also made exogrid stuff... ti and carbon fused together, what's not to like!?!?!


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

bob13bob said:


> yes, rigid comeback failed. It's kind of nifty but I rather just have a extra cross bike.
> 
> I got some bold forward looking ones. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


Removed a bit, but had to respond to a few...

Rigid: pretty sure rigid is alive and well. I plan to add another at some point, and Niner doesn't seem to be doing bad with their RDO forks, see them all the time.

SS: I own one MTB, and it is an SS. When in shape, I don't walk up climbs, I am still pedaling, and having a lot more fun. And this includes some pretty steep stuff in my area. No desire for multiple gears offroad at the moment. I am even considering an SS CX bike.

Disc brakes on road bikes: with Campy in, I think this is 100% wrong. I am all in on disc, and am trying to save for a Chorus disc group when they are released. No way in hell am I going back to rim brakes, ever.

Tubeless: Really? I sincerely hope this is a joke, but if not... enjoy flats and high pressure my friend. It has been about 8 years since I have used a tube, road or MTB, and I don't plan to ever again.

29ers: What you say could happen I suppose, as people seem to be eating up the 27.5 stuff, and + bikes add a bit of disarray to the whole thing, but at 5'9" (which ain't tall) I won't be buying anything but 29ers, unless I get a plus bike, although I will still likely go 29+ over 27.5+.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

bob13bob said:


> 29ers. especially on short people and woman. Super overrated imo and we'll probably standardize to 27.5" bikes. better turning agility and just more fun to ride.





garcia said:


> 29ers: What you say could happen I suppose, as people seem to be eating up the 27.5 stuff, and + bikes add a bit of disarray to the whole thing, but at 5'9" (which ain't tall) I won't be buying anything but 29ers, unless I get a plus bike, although I will still likely go 29+ over 27.5+.


What, you guys still think it's 2015?

27.5 is undergoing an embarrassing death right in front of our eyes as we speak. In 2016, only five categories posted growth... e-bikes, commuter, 24-inch kids', BMX and *29er front-suspension*. All other categories fell.

That's right, 27.5" have only really been in the market for about 2 years and they are already declining in sales. Pretty much the definition of a fad.

Obviously you have not been keeping up with where the industry is going which is frames that can fit 29" wheels. Whether that be a 27.5+ that can convert to a 29er, 29er HTs, short travel FS 29ers, mid travel Fs 29ers, the new crop of long travel fs 29ers or now the new DH 29ers. You are not going to see any innovation in the 27.5" category because it is as dead as the 71* head tube angle. Even Giant, that's right, Giant, the bike company that said they would phase out the 29" is having to eat their foot as they are now testing 29" DH bikes along with everyone else.

So pretty much, any MTB competition where going fast is important is turning to 29" wheels. Obviously 29" wheels are much better for xc riding and with DH going the 29er route, what is the point of bothering with 27.5"?

Seriously, just take a look over a pinkbike where 29ers used to be hated. Now 29ers is all their talking about and the few 27.5" bike reviews that they have done this year get comments like:

"If it's not a 29er it's already the stuff from yesterday"
Or
"Poor guys spent 50k on new molds and now everyone is going for 29ers."


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

26+ the next big thing (fad?)

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

targnik said:


> 26+ the next big thing (fad?)
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


Next big thing; prolly not. Is having options a fad? I sure hope not. :thumbsup:


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

bob13bob said:


> i said 90% of the time climbing, not trail miles. I looked at my strava, reall rough calculation. 6.5mph is my speed downhill for this trail. 2.8mph uphil. so i'm spending 70% of the time descending, not 90%.


What the hell are you talking about?

Why did you say you spend 90% of the time climbing when your Strava shows your spending 70% of the time descending? That is mathematically impossible.

Pretty much whatever you say doesn't make any sense which leaves me to believe you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about and are just saying things you want to be true that clearly aren't. Although, they do say ignorance is bliss so that must feel nice for you.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

tahoebeau said:


> Why did you say you spend 90% of the time climbing when your Strava shows your spending 70% of the time descending? That is mathematically impossible.


What are you a scientist?!?!


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

^Look at the big brain on Brad adding up two numbers.



tahoebeau said:


> What, you guys still think it's 2015?
> 
> 27.5 is undergoing an embarrassing death right in front of our eyes as we speak. In 2016, only five categories posted growth... e-bikes, commuter, 24-inch kids', BMX and *29er front-suspension*. All other categories fell.
> 
> ...


Ya, it's pretty funny how quickly PB has turned to 29ers considering all the hate for that wheel size just a short time ago. But, it's all about performance and the claims about 27.5" were laughable, yet people fell for it.

Now that we have tried 27.5" and the smoke has cleared it has become obvious that 27.5" is not what they said it was going to be and performs worse than what we already have. Riders and manufacturers have realize this and are naturally moving to 29ers because of actual performance results and not made up marketing claims like with 27.5".

RIP 27.5"


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

singletrackmack said:


> RIP 27.5"


Still waiting for bike shops and the rest of the world to get the message


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Gasp4Air said:


> Still waiting for bike shops and the rest of the world to get the message


That they can't get the stuff they actually want?

Talk at the LBS leads me to believe they already know...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Too late for me. 

Already lost a few sales to folks who walked in, wanting 29FS, only to discover that Jamis decided that branch of the tree was worth cutting off completely, and only offers 650B in FS, you know, since 650B is the new "hotness" 

I was not happy.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

tahoebeau said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Why did you say you spend 90% of the time climbing when your Strava shows your spending 70% of the time descending? That is mathematically impossible.
> 
> Pretty much whatever you say doesn't make any sense which leaves me to believe you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about and are just saying things you want to be true that clearly aren't. Although, they do say ignorance is bliss so that must feel nice for you.


thought this was more obvious so i didnt' explain, my bad.
time climbing != actual elevation climbing. 
if you start and stop at the same point, yes the amount you climb and descend will be exactly the same. 
Since most of us take longer (ride slower) climbing uphill, then descending down that same elevation, we spend more TIME climbing vs descending. Climbing 1 mile takes longer than descending 1 mile if you ride faster while descending.

i originally said 90% time off the cuff, further discussion happened. I looked at some of my actual strava data, and a rough calculation is actually 70% time spent climbing. my 2nd post was to bring some data to the table, which was a correction from 90% down to 70% time climbing.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

tahoebeau said:


> What, you guys still think it's 2015?
> 
> 27.5 is undergoing an embarrassing death right in front of our eyes as we speak. In 2016, only five categories posted growth... e-bikes, commuter, 24-inch kids', BMX and *29er front-suspension*. All other categories fell.
> 
> That's right, 27.5" have only really been in the market for about 2 years and they are already declining in sales. Pretty much the definition of a fad.


 That's interesting to know, i wasn't aware of the sales numbers. I think there healthy amount of 27.5" still in women's pro XC racing, and hardtails btw. Pretty sure winning rio xc bike was Jenny's 27.5" scott full suspension.

IMO, manufactuers love format changes as it sells more bikes. No we seeing even + modifications on frames. Most of hte quasi experiments i see on youtube negate some important factors like enduro vs XC. This pushes advertising budgets which "sponsor" articles and even push their pro teams to use the new gear. SRAm Eagle anyone?

But at least in racing, the new gear has to at least produce results which gives us some data. I wonder if FS use will grow as the top racer have really seem to have adopted it. I'm exciting to see what the future will bring.

The newish orange light fox racing forks are 2.25" max tire width, with very little clearance. Seems to be diverging from the consumer market of peopel considering fatter and fatter tires.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

29 has been slow to catch on where I live and 650b is alive and well. One of my friends is ditching his 29 in favour of 27.5 because he doesn't race XC much anymore, and is looking for more fun, playfulness, pop, whatever you call it.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

tahoebeau said:


> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Why did you say you spend 90% of the time climbing when your Strava shows your spending 70% of the time descending? That is mathematically impossible.
> 
> Pretty much whatever you say doesn't make any sense which leaves me to believe you have absolutely no clue what you are talking about and are just saying things you want to be true that clearly aren't. Although, they do say ignorance is bliss so that must feel nice for you.


Give the guy a break. He was probably drunk while posting.

I know I usually am too.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> 29 has been slow to catch on where I live and 650b is alive and well. One of my friends is ditching his 29 in favour of 27.5 because he doesn't race XC much anymore, and is looking for more fun, playfulness, pop, whatever you call it.


I think you have to have the term "flickable" somewhere in there too.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Curveball said:


> I think you have to have the term "flickable" somewhere in there too.


Yes, I should have mentioned it?


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Gasp4Air said:


> Still waiting for bike shops and the rest of the world to get the message


Just because you haven't opened your mail since 2016 doesn't mean the rest of the world or the industry hasn't got the message. But since you don't know yet, here you go. (And I am sure your LBS is fully aware, they just aren't going to admit it until they sell thru their unsold inventory of 2016 27.5" bikes.)

"Mountain bike shipments were down 12 percent overall, due to big drops of fat bike and 27.5 front-suspension and 27.5 full-suspension shipments."

Supplier bike shipments up slightly in January | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News

Not looking like a good start to 2017 for 27.5" front or full sus. Fads only last so long 

Oh and while this article is from last June, they did a good job with their prediction for 2017.

Summer PressCamp Day Two: The year of the 29er? | Bicycle Retailer and Industry News

I am not just making this **** up because I don't like 27.5". It is really happening.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Curveball said:


> Give the guy a break. He was probably drunk while posting.
> 
> I know I usually am too.


Ya, my bad. Sorry for being a jerk bob13bob. Had a little to much whiskey myself.



singletrackmack said:


> (And I am sure your LBS is fully aware, they just aren't going to admit it until they sell thru their unsold inventory of 2016 27.5" bikes.)
> 
> "Mountain bike shipments were down 12 percent overall, due to big drops of fat bike and 27.5 front-suspension and 27.5 full-suspension shipments."
> .


Yup, the 27.5" wheel size fad has past the boom and is now in the splat with companies scrambling to get more 29" models of all suspension types and travel to the market.

While companies like Giant that were heavily invested in the 27.5" wheel size really struggled last year and it is repeating this year if not worse. There are other factors, but they have very large unsold stock of MTBs from last year. Something like 40% unsold overstock. There will not be any innovation or exciting news for 27.5" this year as LBSs are struggling to get rid of last years unwanted 27.5" inventory.

27.5" has gone well beyond its peak and is in a death spiral.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm still waiting for Copperfield's 12" travel DH 29er.

Hoping for a 61 degree HTA and a WB over 1600mm.

That would be a fantastic standard to not make it--no one would ever be able to say they didn't try to go too far enough.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

LigLury said:


> None of those are standards.


Ya think? Re-read Zowies post with a healthy does of sarcasm attached to it and then search David Copperfield and his rantings.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

So, let me get this straight, my 27.5 FS bike is now an outdated POS that I never should have bought?


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

LigLury said:


> None of those are standards.


Yeah, and that's what's wrong with mountain biking.

Not enough standards.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Curveball said:


> So, let me get this straight, my 27.5 FS bike is now an outdated POS that I never should have bought?


That's what I gathered too. Best of luck.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Rod said:


> That's what I gathered too. Best of luck.


I think I'll drop my bike in the landfill and take up knitting.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Curveball said:


> I think I'll drop my bike in the landfill and take up knitting.


Just throw it next to the 26ers and start a new pile.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

tahoebeau said:


> Ya, my bad. Sorry for being a jerk bob13bob. Had a little to much whiskey myself.
> 
> Yup, the 27.5" wheel size fad has past the boom and is now in the splat with companies scrambling to get more 29" models of all suspension types and travel to the market.
> 
> ...


So where can I find last years's 27.5 models being unloaded at incredible prices to clear inventory?


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

^Bike2020.com 
A lot of 2016 Giants for sale.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

tahoebeau said:


> ^Bike2020.com
> A lot of 2016 Giants for sale.


The only thing that comes up in Georgia are two 2017 BMCs at 0% off.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

richde said:


> Center Lock rotors SHOULD be the standard, at least for non-entry level equipment.


Yeah I thought they were a good idea. My old Tomac HT has XT Centrelocks.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Zowie said:


> Yeah, and that's what's wrong with mountain biking.
> 
> Not enough standards.


:madman:


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted here yet, but these are some interesting products from dirt:

10 products that would never make the Dirt 100 https://dirtmountainbike.com/features/10-products-never-make-dirt-100.html#fdZ11SEfsBOf3oJI.99

I've read about the pedals, but never seen the other two :skep:


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

LigLury said:


> See the part where he didn't end the post with "/s"? If there was sarcasm there would have been a "/s" at the end.
> 
> And you can shove David Copperfield up your ass, I'm not googling that.


Wow aren't you a joy.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

singletrackmack said:


> Not sure if this has been posted here yet, but these are some interesting products from dirt:
> 
> 10 products that would never make the Dirt 100 https://dirtmountainbike.com/features/10-products-never-make-dirt-100.html#fdZ11SEfsBOf3oJI.99
> 
> ...


I was familiar with maglock, never thought they would work though. But those cranks and that stem... wow. Glad those never reached "fad" status, although it would have been hilarious.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Imagine the clearance issues with those Z cranks.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

36ers.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

LigLury said:


> See the part where he didn't end the post with "/s"? If there was sarcasm there would have been a "/s" at the end. /s


Fixed.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

I hope the 'calling things you don't like a fad' fad is over soon.


----------



## RavinJM (May 18, 2015)

TheDwayyo said:


> I hope the 'calling things you don't like a fad' fad is over soon.


But then you wouldn't get the 29er crowd saying 27.5 are dead...and the 27.5 crowd saying 29er's are dead.
The 1x folks would start getting along with the 2x and 3x people.

What kind of reasonable madness are you spreading!?!?!?


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

RavinJM said:


> But then you wouldn't get the 29er crowd saying 27.5 are dead...and the 27.5 crowd saying 29er's are dead.
> The 1x folks would start getting along with the 2x and 3x people.
> 
> What kind of reasonable madness are you spreading!?!?!?


Saying pieces of MTB technology are dead is dead. In the coming future there is only 'run what you brung.'


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sweet... Gonna be a lot of sik 650b whips being given away for next to nothing in the near future ;-P

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

targnik said:


> Sweet... Gonna be a lot of sik 650b whips being given away for next to nothing in the near future ;-P
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


I'll be selling mine at the end of the Summer... To get another 650 whip!


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Has anyone confirmed the date when my 650b wheels will stop working yet? Just want to make sure it's not going to happen mid-ride...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Not to butt in on this intriguing wheel size discussion but belt drives. Period.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

David R said:


> Has anyone confirmed the date when my 650b wheels will stop working yet? Just want to make sure it's not going to happen mid-ride...


Maybe ask in the 26er forum? They were asking the same question about 26" when everyone said that wheel size was dead. Strange how the same question is now being asked 650b. History repeating itself again I guess


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

Y27.5k


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Alex Chamberlain Live Streaming

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

tahoebeau said:


> Maybe ask in the 26er forum? They were asking the same question about 26" when everyone said that wheel size was dead. Strange how the same question is now being asked 650b. History repeating itself again I guess


and yet in 2017...you can still build a brand new...high end 26r that's not a fat bike.

With all the hype of the 29r being run in WC DH...what a lot of 29 fanbois forget is that in the EWS...the 27.5 is still alive and kicking. Its been a mixed bag of 27.5 and 29 since it started...and I don't see it changing any time soon. Enduro racing probably reflects more on real world riding than World Cup DH.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

RS VR6 said:


> and yet in 2017...you can still build a brand new...high end 26r that's not a fat bike.


Note: You can build. You cannot purchase a stock build in what would consider a traditional MTB... At least that I'm aware of, maybe some esoteric company still does.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> and yet in 2017...you can still build a brand new...high end 26r that's not a fat bike.


Only, as TheDwayyo points out, if you are some sort of bike nerd super genius who can build your own bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

Zowie said:


> Only, as TheDwayyo points out, if you are some sort of bike nerd super genius who can build your own bike. :thumbsup:


Not really my point, but thanks!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Zowie said:


> Only, as TheDwayyo points out, if you are some sort of bike nerd super genius who can build your own bike. :thumbsup:


I did say build right? The 2017 Banshee Spitfire can be built up as a 26, the Calling can be also. Both can be bought as a frame only and the manufacturer specifies that they can be run as 26's. The Spitfire since 2013.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

RS VR6 said:


> I did say build right?


Yeah, I was just needlessly repeating you.



TheDwayyo said:


> Not really my point, but thanks!


Oh, and the esoteric company name you were looking for?

Surly.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

26ers are dying/dead. I love em, but i can admit that. if the the 26 and 27.5" were the same price, i'd go for the 27.5 everytime to ensure easily future parts compatibility. However if i culd score a 26 on a firesale, that's a different story.

people are still racing 27.5" in pro XC, thats a incredibly strong data point. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/xc-racing-training/catherine-pendrels-oiz-1045555.html
Not all us think we know better than pro racing teams. As long as they are raced, there is will be a dedicated high spender market that will buy them.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

tahoebeau said:


> Maybe ask in the 26er forum? They were asking the same question about 26" when everyone said that wheel size was dead. Strange how the same question is now being asked 650b. History repeating itself again I guess


Thats good to know, I still ride with several guys on 26ers so I'll wait for theirs to stop working first.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

OK, that's enough of the wheel size debate. Lets save it for an important thread that's specifically for deciding which wheel size is best. 

Back on topic, old designs and standards that make it.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

What about these types of frame bags that strapped between the top tube and seat tube? I can't seem to find many pics on Google, but IIRC, they were standard equipment on a lot of mountain bikes. I think they were meant to provide padding when you needed to shoulder your bike across a stream or something.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I like how they're concerned with your shoulder comfort while carrying your bike when clearly that saddle is designed to cause pain while you ride it.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

^^lol! You can still buy them.

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/.../bontrager-shoulder-holder-frame-bag/p/08101/


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

They do come in handy depending on the time of year and elevation :thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> What about these types of frame bags that strapped between the top tube and seat tube? I can't seem to find many pics on Google, but IIRC, they were standard equipment on a lot of mountain bikes. I think they were meant to provide padding when you needed to shoulder your bike across a stream or something.


They were called portage straps and made by Jandd. Bikes by Moots, Ritchey, Mountain Goat, etc., even had braze ons for them.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

bob13bob said:


> 26ers are dying/dead. I love em, but I can admit that.


Look, 26 will _never_ die. Too many classic bikes are 26. Too many records set, races won, tricks done, legends born. 26 is part of the bedrock that mountain biking is built on so will always be cool and cannot be killed. _Ever. 
_


Cornfield said:


> What about these types of frame bags that strapped between the top tube and seat tube?


One of my friends has one of those. Perfectly good idea if you ask me.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

^^^ I actually have a few of those. They were my dads, and I think they look kinda cool, however I don't mount them. They have a cozy home in a drawer in my garage.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> ^^lol! You can still buy them.
> 
> https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/.../bontrager-shoulder-holder-frame-bag/p/08101/


A great product and still widely used in my area.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh Christ.....I have two old 26" hardtails and a new 27.5" dually. No 29er. Does this mean I can't effectively ride any of these bikes anymore? What tragedies, what traps, what TERRORS might befall me if I headed bush with these MTB equivalents of covered wagons?


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

specialized brain shocks and all proprietary shock crap.

http://forums.mtbr.com/xc-racing-training/whos-racing-specialized-epic-1044571.html


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Look, 26 will _never_ die. Too many classic bikes are 26. Too many records set, races won, tricks done, legends born. 26 is part of the bedrock that mountain biking is built on so will always be cool and cannot be killed. _Ever.
> _
> 
> One of my friends has one of those. Perfectly good idea if you ask me.


Well said, Mr Pig, 26" ain't goin nowheres!

And as for places to stash stuff I think the portage strap (or would it be portage bag, GOB?) would be better than a saddle bag. It gets the weight down lower, and seems like it'd be easier to get into, and it's not as dorky looking.

How and why did the saddle bag become more popular?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

The saddle bag started out as a means to carry stuff on hybrid bikes. Cruisers and road bikes. It later became used in mountain biking. Camelbacks took over for the most part. The frame bags or Portage strap bags started out with long haul mountain biking. They later caught on with every day casual riders. The fat bike craze took to it big as well. It's all about personal preference in how you want to haul your stuff. I personally think the frame bags are a great way to do it. I've never used one but plan on getting one someday. And Korn what you said about them keeping the weight down low is just another great advantage, other than more room to haul the goods.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> Well said, Mr Pig, 26" ain't goin nowheres!
> 
> And as for places to stash stuff I think the portage strap (or would it be portage bag, GOB?) would be better than a saddle bag. It gets the weight down lower, and seems like it'd be easier to get into, and it's not as dorky looking.
> 
> How and why did the saddle bag become more popular?


Early on, it was just a strap.










Oddly, frame bags are coming back again - custom as well as the big brands. Obviously more for the fat bike, commuting, touring, bikepacking crowd. This is one of my favs. A really great guy in Calgary, Porcelain Rocket.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Just as a I said ^. Long distance long haul mountain biking is where they started. Hence more room to carry sh*t.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

The frame bag. To each their own. IMHO they just look like sh*t. I am sure they serve a purpose for long haulers. Must also be fun in a decent cross wind (or serve as pretty good sail)


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I just realized; it was prolly full suspension that killed the early portage style frame bags.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I have bags all over my FS bike, water bottle too. My rigid has a frame bag. In mild weather, I've got nothing on my back. . When it gets cold, only some just-in-case extra layers in my Wingnut. Options are great.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Cornfield said:


> I just realized; it was prolly full suspension that killed the early portage style frame bags.


Na, they weren't very popular before then. I think it's mostly just a fashion thing, practicality has little to do with it. It a product is seen as uncool, game over.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Na, they weren't very popular before then. I think it's mostly just a fashion thing, practicality has little to do with it. It a product is seen as uncool, game over.


practicality will keep it in the game. bottle cages make your bike look uglier, but based on some timed reports, they make quite a bit faster in tested laps vs weight on the back. i bet frame bags even more so. People tend to get more functial as they more experience on the bike. look at commuter bikes, and they do the most miles of all groups.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd pick one up if I see one at a yard sale or something, even tho I've only one frame it'd work on. 

I am moving toward stashing all my stuff on the bike. There's a bunch of small frame bags that can mount in different places, and I think it's about time for an Awesome Strap or two!


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

I just got a top tube bag. Always thought they were super dorky (and still do) but I can't argue with the practicality. Now I have the couple things I tend to need when I stop right on the top tube so my stops are much shorter.


----------



## Frits (May 21, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> What about these types of frame bags that strapped between the top tube and seat tube? I can't seem to find many pics on Google, but IIRC, they were standard equipment on a lot of mountain bikes. I think they were meant to provide padding when you needed to shoulder your bike across a stream or something.


I remember having one of those on a crappy early '90's huffy.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

bob13bob said:


> Practicality will keep it in the game.


I don't think so. Mountain bikers are vain. They habitually deride perfectly effective products that are not in fashion.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> What about these types of frame bags that strapped between the top tube and seat tube? I can't seem to find many pics on Google, but IIRC, they were standard equipment on a lot of mountain bikes. I think they were meant to provide padding when you needed to shoulder your bike across a stream or something.


Won one in a race back in the late 90s. It sucked for numerous reasons:

I had a GT, and they are not very friendly for the triple triangle.

It couldn't actually hold much gear. When you needed something, it was impossible to fish out without dumping the bag unless it was something big like a tube, which I'm not even sure fit very well.

It sucked for shouldering my particular bike. Frame was too small with water bottles to get my arm in there and carry the bike. I hated to carry my bike anyway and rarely did, so the carry function was kind of stupid.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

l'oiseau said:


> Won one in a race back in the late 90s. It sucked for numerous reasons:
> 
> I had a GT, and they are not very friendly for the triple triangle.
> 
> ...


This was my experience, too (minus the GT triple triangle issue). The bag was small and the design made it hard to get anything out since contents worked their way to the bottom.

Regarding the fashion comments: I love the frame bag on my RM Blizzard, and I've considered getting an Alpine Threadworks satchel for park days on my Yeti. Frame bags still have a place and a user group. The portage bags fell out because they sucked and almost nobody needed to carry a bike that way.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

RSAmerica said:


> Radial laced Ringle Super Buba hubs. All the flanges broke. This one I pulled out of my attic. The story I was told was they were using the wrong type of aluminum.


Yup, the best alloy for radial lacing is Steelinium.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Summer of '69


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> Summer of '69
> 
> View attachment 1141677


That appears to be the ultimate bicycle right there. The handlebar in itself inspires multiple hand positions during long tours to the drug store for baseball cards and gum. The back rest cushions on the sissy bar suggest luxury and promote a laid back "take it easy" attitude. That attitude is engaged by grabbing the massive between the legs six inch shifter by the knob and kicking it into low gear to grind up the railroad overpass to the nice side of town.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Sachs Quarz mountain bike Gruppo is long gone. I had this group on a bike in the 90's. It was very good.

The parts that didn't work for me were the wire quick release levers because they flexed too much and I couldn't get them to cinch the cam down as tight as I wanted them to.

The highlight/low-light was the inverse front shifter. Sachs had the facilities to develop an entirely new front derailleur and present a better way to shift.

At the time Grip-shift was establishing itself, and was the leader for this type of shift. Grip-shift adapted to existing derailleurs which had, and still have, sprung front mechanisms which pull the chain inwards down to the small chainring position.

The Sachs Quarz front shifter spring pulled the derailleur cage up into the big ring position. Because of this, the front shifter worked in the opposite way compared to Grip-shift.

The theoretical advantage to the Sachs system was that you could instantly pull the chain down to the smaller ring at any time with authority because you didn't have to rely on a spring to do it. Sometimes, during a climb, when the chain is tight from pedaling hard from torque, the chain wouldn't shift. That's one reason why special chainrings with shift gates, pins, and step ramps were developed.

Quarz worked, and it worked fine with plain chainrings . It was a system optimized for climbing.

Then, when it came time to shift up to the middle and big rings, the theory was that with the chain under less load, and more slack, the spring would more readily shift the chain. And it was so
It did work.

I do recall, however, it worked so well, that it was critical, as it always is anyway, to get the derailleur to stop early enough not to overthrow and derail the chain outside. This adjustment seemed to need regular monitoring.

The shifters themselves were very nice as long as gloves are worn, and came with deep hard rubber fins, in two profile types, to make the grip very strong. Changing cables on these was very difficult, but not impossible. If the mechanism exploded and the spring came out, it was a delicate operation to get it back together again.

Because of the inverse front shifter, when arriving towards the base of a climb after a descent, the rider would use the same backwards pull on both the front and rear grips to pull the chain down in the front to the small ring, and up in the rear to a bigger ring. This made sense to me. It felt right.

The same operation with Grip-shift has the left hand rotating forward to let out cable and allow the front derailleur spring to pull the cabin down.

Cannondale specified these. Ritchey would modify these to develop a 2x system for racing.

I loved this group.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> View attachment 1141713


That your pursuit bike, *OneSpeed*?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

cyclelicious said:


> Summer of '69
> 
> View attachment 1141677


Those bars! Just waiting to catch you if you didn't see that curb coming your way.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Jack Burns said:


> The highlight/low-light was the inverse front shifter. Sachs had the facilities to develop an entirely new front derailleur and present a better way to shift.
> 
> At the time Grip-shift was establishing itself, and was the leader for this type of shift. Grip-shift adapted to existing derailleurs which had, and still have, sprung front mechanisms which pull the chain inwards down to the small chainring position.
> 
> ...


I had a few bikes in the 80's with a Suntour reverse spring front derailleur. I still have one in my parts bin. I can't remember which models came this way. Maybe AG tech, Mountech, etc? Manufacture date code on this one is May 1985.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

chazpat said:


> That your pursuit bike, *OneSpeed*?


It's got the right number of gears, and that's the only good thing I have to say about it&#8230;


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Has the tubeless sealant revolution rendered reinforced tire construction irrelevant?

Back when my wife and I were crazy enough to ride a DH tandem we used IRC Kujo tires which were not only huge, with thick sidewalls, but also had a shaped foam core in the area that sits just above the rim, to protect against pinch flats to the inner tube.

The cutaway graphic below shows an example of this on a Continental tire. I still have a pair of Michelin tires on a bike that has this technology.

Related, but no photos, is the Schwalbe Procore system. This is a modern approach to combat pinch cuts on tubeless systems. I wonder if this Schwalbe system will be abandoned. It's too expensive to catch on. Also, people might be able to ghetto pro-revolution if they wanted too, I bet.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

In the above graphic, the "Apex Layer" is the foam I was talking about.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

The Swing Bike.
I have a blue one like in the picture although this is just a stock photo.
These things are a trip to ride.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

CUP-TON said:


> The Swing Bike.
> I have a blue one like in the picture although this is just a stock photo.
> These things are a trip to ride.


Swing bikes are a hoot! I keep hoping to see one at a yard sale some day, never should have sold the one I had years ago.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

CUP-TON said:


> View attachment 1142164
> View attachment 1142165
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure bike riding and bellbottom pants are a good match.

There was a thread on here awhile ago that had a bike that you could unlock and steer the rear wheel, can't remember what it was.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Jack Burns said:


> That appears to be the ultimate bicycle right there. The handlebar in itself inspires multiple hand positions during long tours to the drug store for baseball cards and gum. The back rest cushions on the sissy bar suggest luxury and promote a laid back "take it easy" attitude. That attitude is engaged by grabbing the massive between the legs six inch shifter by the knob and kicking it into low gear to grind up the railroad overpass to the nice side of town.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


nailed it.

I want to go back in time now, more than ever.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Swing bikes are a hoot! I keep hoping to see one at a yard sale some day, never should have sold the one I had years ago.


They are hard to find at a reasonable price. 
I break mine out once in a while and ride it around the hood. I'm always afraid I'm going to break it. But it is a hoot..
There is a company that put out adult sized swing bikes now. American Bike Company of something like that.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Swing bikes are a hoot! I keep hoping to see one at a yard sale some day, never should have sold the one I had years ago.


After looking around on the interweb I found that some guy has revived the original Swing Bike brand with some changes at theswingbike.com


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

^^^ swing bikes take no time at all to learn to ride, and you can do impossible stuff on them and feel totally safe

they are a trip


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's some odd designs. I think someone mentioned this one but it's funny to read about the early designs.

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/brandt/alenax.html

This pedal/shoe combo seems like a reasonable concept but leaves no room for adjustability in the placement of your foot on the pedal (fore/aft), not to mention no float.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/klein-designs-honeycomb-pedal-interbike-2015.html

Here's a list of some other interesting designs, most of which are destined to fail.

20 Beautiful and Strange Bicycle Designs | Mental Floss

Cycle Crazy: 16 Strange & Amazing Bicycle Concepts - WebEcoist


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey PB totally stole my idea!

Video: Top 9 freakiest bikes ever made - Mtbr.com


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Non dropper seat posts.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Argyle socks. A good way to get beat up on the trails in my neighborhood. A disgrace to mtb'ers and roadies everywhere.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> Non dropper seat posts.


This post should spark a few fires.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Curveball said:


> This post should spark a few fires.


Naw, I don't think there's an E-dropper on the market yet.

Should be really funny when it hits though.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zowie said:


> Naw, I don't think there's an E-dropper on the market yet.
> 
> Should be really funny when it hits though.


You still have to push it down with your bum, but it is electronically actuated...

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...pper-seatpost?skid=MGR001R-BK-S316446150MMTRA


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Matte black bikes with low bottom brackets


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> You still have to push it down with your bum, but it is electronically actuated...
> 
> https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...pper-seatpost?skid=MGR001R-BK-S316446150MMTRA


Bring on the heated arguments and bitter acrimony!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Cornfield said:


> You still have to push it down with your bum, but it is electronically actuated...


So it's a regular dropper with an electronic actuation kit for your ass?

I hope it has GPS.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Zowie said:


> I hope it has GPS.


Good Posterior Support?

I was in a bike shop a while ago and the guy suggested this as reliable post because 'it's got no moving parts'. Straight up. Some shops deserve to shut.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Mr Pig said:


> Good Posterior Support?


You sound appropriately skeptical.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Mr Pig said:


> 'it's got no moving parts'. Straight up. Some shops deserve to shut.


Wow, someone drank waaaaaay too much of the industries marketing KoolAid on their way to the "rare and special flower" learning facility when they were a kid.....


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Zowie said:


> Naw, I don't think there's an E-dropper on the market yet.
> 
> Should be really funny when it hits though.


You should play that on the trail on your bike's boombox. Just not in my state, please. In fact, not anywhere, for the sake of humanity. And all living creatures. And the dead as well.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Gasp4Air said:


> You should play that on the trail on your bike's boombox. Just not in my state, please. In fact, not anywhere, for the sake of humanity. And all living creatures. And the dead as well.


Kinda reminds you of marketing, huh?

Aggressive, repetitive noise...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Delete


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

I’m hoping that loud hubs end up being a fad. I feel like I’m 6 again and taping a playing card to my bike.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Those matte pink bikes never did catch on.


----------



## IPunchCholla (Dec 8, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Those matte pink bikes never did catch on.


What about matte black bikes with pink accents?









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Derailleurs from Paul and Precision Billet.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

low/long/slack


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Shimano rapid rise rear derailleur.


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

The Magura Vyron is brilliant if you have multiple bikes to swap between, I can swap to a new bike in 20s. Can't do that with cable/hydraulic posts.


----------



## Gallo (Nov 17, 2013)

My 86 GT backwoods came with that derailleur I do not think Shimano had MTB specific parts at that time. My friends Fischer came with Durace derauliuers and suntour thumb shifters from the same year


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Gallo said:


> My 86 GT backwoods came with that derailleur I do not think Shimano had MTB specific parts at that time. My friends Fischer came with Durace derauliuers and suntour thumb shifters from the same year


What derailleur?


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Gallo said:


> My 86 GT backwoods came with that derailleur I do not think Shimano had MTB specific parts at that time. My friends Fischer came with Durace derauliuers and suntour thumb shifters from the same year


Shimano definitely had MTB specific stuff at the time, original Deore. It was the stuff to have. Wish they still made the pedals from that era. Mine on the commuter finally died last year.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

RonSonic said:


> Mine on the commuter finally died last year.


Which is (sadly) precisely why they won't.

The industry has changed, dramatically. Products that last, don't make money, so it's no longer a badge of pride. Now, highest price is the status symbol....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

IPunchCholla said:


> What about matte black bikes with pink accents?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Torn between your masculine side and feminine side.  No, I wasn't winking at you in that way.

Sweet look actually.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Old geometry.

(This post was inspired by DJ's bike)


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

How about the Lynskey Helix frames? What was the purpose of that? No one has ever explained to me how twisting a tube makes it stronger.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Old geometry.
> 
> (This post was inspired by DJ's bike)


Well, it made it for a good while!


----------



## Gallo (Nov 17, 2013)

evasive said:


> This was my experience, too (minus the GT triple triangle issue). The bag was small and the design made it hard to get anything out since contents worked their way to the bottom.
> 
> Regarding the fashion comments: I love the frame bag on my RM Blizzard, and I've considered getting an Alpine Threadworks satchel for park days on my Yeti. Frame bags still have a place and a user group. The portage bags fell out because they sucked and almost nobody needed to carry a bike that way.


I used one till the zipper or strap broke forget which one. It was perfect for wallet and keys a lighter and accessories for said lighter that I no longer need on the trail but was very important to me back then


----------



## Gallo (Nov 17, 2013)

Ailuropoda said:


> How about the Lynskey Helix frames? What was the purpose of that? No one has ever explained to me how twisting a tube makes it stronger.


rifling has been done on steel road frames to stiffen areas without adding weight. Columbus SLX was very proud of this and I own a 86 Schwinn Paramount with SLX tubing and can testify to its ride quality being superb. Very different from my Tange 1 Nishiki Tri A from the same year. Lighter with more of a snap to the climbing and far smoother overall. I gave the Tri A bike to my nephew. The Tange 1 rode very nice but not the same. Steel is a very different feel to my carbon frame road bike. I would think this is similar with the helix a way to stiffen and not add weight.


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

Wow, a trip down the memory trail.... I'm guilty of a few of the items mentioned.







The Shockster!
I can't believe no one brought up this, it was pretty bad.
And I'm going to go old school here.
Taking my son to school the other day I saw a Dirt Research bike in the bike stand...
Brought back fond memories
Who remembers them ( and Yakota bikes)?

Sorry, can't figure out why the pic didn't post.


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

Just did a weekend ride at Blue Derby in Tas and I came to realise that Hardtails in the last 4 Year’s have nearly disappeared, apart from me there was a 6 year old and a 50 year old riding a hard tail.
And climbing, rode a very nice circuit with first half climbing and I swear no one has been on the track in a year, branches down every where and very difficult to find the path, reach the dh section and the trail was fresh wheel tracks ( you can enter the trail half way). While doing another 17km decent there was a total of 10 minutes of climbing and all I could hear was the cursing about climbing. Are Australians just getting lazy or is this the same in other parts of the world?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Woodzy said:


> Just did a weekend ride at Blue Derby in Tas and I came to realise that Hardtails in the last 4 Year's have nearly disappeared, apart from me there was a 6 year old and a 50 year old riding a hard tail.
> And climbing, rode a very nice circuit with first half climbing and I swear no one has been on the track in a year, branches down every where and very difficult to find the path, reach the dh section and the trail was fresh wheel tracks ( you can enter the trail half way). While doing another 17km decent there was a total of 10 minutes of climbing and all I could hear was the cursing about climbing. Are Australians just getting lazy or is this the same in other parts of the world?


Yes, lazy is the future!

Now, go get yourself an e-mtb and join the revolution.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

TiGeo said:


> Shimano rapid rise rear derailleur.


My ancient hardtail has a rapid rise XT on it. I can't stand it, but I also can't find an 8-speed replacement for a bike that old.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Curveball said:


> My ancient hardtail has a rapid rise XT on it. I can't stand it, but I also can't find an 8-speed replacement for a bike that old.


Any 6-7-8-9 speed RD from Shimano from the last 30 years will work. (with rare specific exceptions you won't easily find). The last generation of 9-speed XT was still available, last I checked.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

Just a minor observation that fits here are all the fat bike axle variations possible and abandoned.

I was reminded of this today when I worked on my brother's electric fat bike. He wants a suspension fork, and he bought one, but it was a 135, and will fit my original Salsa Mukluk, so that is okay for me.

And so yeah, what's with all the eBikes everywhere. I see them daily on my commute and even on the trails where in theory they are not legitimately present?

It's cool though. 

One day I'll be riding one most likely. These mfgs. & early adopters are helping to refine the technology, and go through a ****-ton of soon to be obsolete standards, for you and me.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

Woodzy said:


> Just did a weekend ride at Blue Derby in Tas and I came to realise that Hardtails in the last 4 Year's have nearly disappeared, apart from me there was a 6 year old and a 50 year old riding a hard tail.


In terms of seeing bikes out on trails and on car racks (in other words, removing the around town bikes), you're hard pressed to see hardtails in Durango. Even a lot of the CT trail bikepacking traffic I saw this summer was on F/S bikes.


----------



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

LyNx said:


> Cannot believe despite all the OT in this thread that noi one has mentioned Giant's absolutely stupid focking idea OD2, i.e. 1.5-1.25" steerers and corresponding need for their special stem or maybe you could find one from Syntace


I actually believe tapered steerers 2.0 will be back. It's not a dumb idea. A 1 1/8" tube to handle the leverage of today's larger diameter wide bars is silly. DH bikes have dual crowns to help with that. A thin 28.575mm steerer and an upper headset bearing with a compression wedge-ring thingee is all that's holding things together on a single crown fork. It will significantly boost front end stiffness for very minor weight gain.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Woodzy said:


> Just did a weekend ride at Blue Derby in Tas and I came to realise that Hardtails in the last 4 Year's have nearly disappeared, apart from me there was a 6 year old and a 50 year old riding a hard tail.


Ive ridden a HT at Derby, in fact I'd say, from what I have ridden there which isn't all of it, that for 99% a HT is plenty for Derby.

As to the complaining, just wait till Maydena opens, that'l be shuttle time in a big way, nobody will want to do climbing then.


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

swag bikes

















and this thing...


----------



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

That fairing is not a bad idea. F* fashion, I'd run it.


----------



## dv8zen (Nov 30, 2017)

*OneSpeed* said:


> what about suspension grips? can we officially call that one dead or is it still a thing?


Rev grips are still around.

T47 threaded BB?

Ultra-thin pedals?

Weight weenie CNC anodized alu parts?

Personally, I miss gaiters around sliding surfaces (fork, shock, dropper). Having to wipe the surface after each ride is kinda lame. I'mma order a sketchy neoprene shock boot for my rear shock...

I also miss kick stands...


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Torn between your masculine side and feminine side.  No, I wasn't winking at you in that way.
> 
> Sweet look actually.


I agree. I'd rock a matte black and any color accent.

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

My old beater bike is bristling with stuff that no-one's bothered with any more. I still like most of it though.








Rear derailleur guard from the days of steel frames with solid dropouts. This saved my RD on several occasions, as evidenced by the gouges. Happily the mounting plate will bend before destructive forces are transmitted to the frame so it doesn't do a steel bike any harm if it receives a righteous whack.








Shark Fin! Neat looking chainstay bashguard, with a little fin section that prevents the chain getting sucked between the tyre and the inside of the chainstay. This never happens anyway, but with a Shark Fin you can be _sure_ it'll never happen.








Brake lever cosies. Not sure why I fitted these (it was decades ago), possibly for better grip in the wet or just comfier fingers. Frankly I'm not really arsed with them either way - they don't annoy me enough to waste a few seconds taking them off, and when they finally do rot away they won't get replaced.








Two fads in one pic: A hex socket skewer to thwart front wheel thieves who don't have access to an allen key, and safety washers to prevent the front wheel falling out if you go to ride off and find that some swine has stolen your QR skewer. This happened to me once - just before I bought these two items - and there was much elbow blood.








A security seatpost clamp to thwart any thieves who don't have access to basic tools. It doesn't stop thieves who use the technique of brutally wrenching the seatpost out of the frame, as I found out later.








Brake booster horseshoe. These things are awesome, and I really should get around to fitting one on the rear as seatstays do splay alarmingly under braking. If you've got the canti/V-brake bosses on your frame then they're also great frame stiffeners, even if you're running discs.








These frame bags are great if you need to shoulder your bike to clamber up stuff and you've got an oldskool frame that will take one. I'd like to know if Dirt Monkey are still in business, but I daren't google them in case it's also a euphemism for some unspeakable practice.








As modelled by a late 80s Specialized Rockhopper. It is my regret that it's not fitted with a Hite Rite.

I have never owned bar ends, I'm not a monster.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Lol. Post Of The Day!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Frame bags are back. Purple booster is awesome.


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

That is some righteous old school.


----------



## Jack Burns (Nov 18, 2005)

I hadn't ridden this bike in months, but I did tonight. It was freed up in the garage.

I have this cool old Norco frame bag on it. It was a $10 eBay find, but it never really stayed on the frame properly, until I figured out a way to affix it with zip ties to reinforce the Velcro. The Velcro alone would rip off on hair ball descents with all the major bouncing a fat bike does.

I was great. All I had to do was pump up the tires. Everything to fix the bike is in the bag.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------

